# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  POTPOMOGNUTA U SLOVENIJI

## marči

Otvaramo nove teme naslovljene prema zemljama u kojima se MPO postupak odvija radi lakšeg snalaženja.

Ovdje ćemo kopirati  korisne linkove i postove koji se odnose na potpomognutu u Mariboru, Ljubljani i Postojni.

Molimo vas kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta OVDJE

Molimo ne chatajte, vjerujemo da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke. 

prije svega stavljam post Ine33 kao MPO vodič kroz Maribor (samo što nije virtualan)   :Kiss:  

_"GENERALIJE 

Konzultacija kod prof. Vlaisavljevića se u prosjeku čekaju 2-3 MJESECA (znači od nazivanja klinike do prvog susreta). Postupak se čeka GODINU dana – ovo je bilo stanje 2006.-te. Liječnici rade timski tako da, kad se jednom uđe u postupak, ravnopravno preuzimaju folikulometrije, punkcije i transfere.

CIJENA POSTUPKA

Ovisi o tome što se radi, od minimalno 1400 do 1900 EUR, lijekove pacijentica plaća sama. Postoji cijenik s vrijednošću boda, koja se svaku toliko mijenja.


KONTAKTI 

Splošna bolnišnica Maribor (Prijevod: Opća bolnica Maribor) 
Oddelek za reporduktivno medicino in ginekološko endokrinologijo 
Ljubljanska 5, 2000 Maribor 
web site: http://www.ivf-mb.net/onas.htm
http://www.ivf-mb.net/ - ima sve podatke o kontaktima, uspješnosti postupaka, brošura s opisom postupka (nije baš najnovija, ali je vrlo OK, i ima pdf verzija na hrvatskom). 
Evo i brojeva s Interneta:
Pogledajte na njihovim stranicama kada ih se treba zvati na koji broj: 
http://www.ivf-mb.net/onas.htm 
Piše: 
Informacije 
Naročanje z napotnico 
++386 2 321 24 48 od 14. do 15. ure 
Naročanje za samoplačnike – to smo mi, tad treba zvati 
++386 31 577 101 od 15. do 16. ure 
Splošne informacije 
++386 2 321 24 60 od 10. do 15. ure


SHEME ZVANJA 

Prva konzultacija se u pravilu odrađuje kod prof. Vlaisavljevića, koji ordinira u poslijepodnevnim satima u priv. Ordinaciji dr. Magdalene Božič svaki ponedjeljak od 15:30 – 18:00 (i dulje). Adresa: Ulica proleterskih brigada 76, Maribor Tabor. Zakazuje se na tel. + 386 2 420 77 55, najbolje zvati 5 min prije 15:30, tako je moje iskustvo, u 15:30 odmah zauzeće. 

Evo i brojeva s Interneta:
Pogledajte na njihovim stranicama kada ih se treba zvati na koji broj: 
http://www.ivf-mb.net/onas.htm 
Piše: 
Informacije 
Naročanje z napotnico 
++386 2 321 24 48 od 14. do 15. ure 
Naročanje za samoplačnike – to smo mi, tad treba zvati 
++386 31 577 101 od 15. do 16. ure 
Splošne informacije 
++386 2 321 24 60 od 10. do 15. ure

Dakle, držite se te sheme nazivanja i budite uporni i nema šanse da ih ne dobijete taj isti dan kad ih trebate. 

Pripreme za prvu konzultaciju i prva konzultacija te druga konzultacija – tj. kontrolni UZV. 

Tu je sve vjerojatno samopodrazumijevajuće, ali evo mojih savjeta. Iskopirajte sve bitne nalaze koje imate (npr. HSG, nalaz hormona, ev. spermiogram, napravite sažetak prošlih protokola, ako ih je bilo) – te nalaze možete i naknadno poslati poštom (naravski, fotokopije), ali pomoći će vam da dr. brže dođe do nekih zaključaka ako ih imate sa sobom. Napišite si listu pitanja i pitajte bez ustezanja, nema nikakvog požurivanja. Na prvoj konzultaciji će vas dr. vjerojatno gledati i na UZV, bez obzira na dan ciklusa i ev. krvarenje. Ne uzbuđujte se, nije mu prvi put. Ulazite oboje, ako želite, vaš muž i vi, i nema mjesta nekom sramu. 
Od prof. se dobije i papirić „Spisak pretraga potrebnih za IVF/ICSI konzilij“ di je označeno da je potrebno ev. naknadno dostaviti fotokopije med. dokumentacije (znači ovo gore – infoi vezano za prethodne operacije – tipa HSG, laparaskopije, operacije na jajnicima) i podatke o ciklusima MPO-a (ne mora biti original, može i vaš sažetak kako je stvar tekla). Dakle, ove upute dobijete nakon prve konzultacije, nije potrebno raditi unaprijed, ali možda, ako to imate odrađeno, ubrzate postupak dijagnostike i ubrzate dobijanje termina. Na temelju tog papirića možete tražiti daljnje uputnice od vašeg soc. ginića, M-ovi od njihove opće dr. 
Pretrage kod žene – prof. zaokruži po potrebi (znači ne treba sve) – ovo je info iz 2006.-te, moguće da je bilo promjena:

-spolni hormoni FSH i LH i prolaktin iz krvi (između 2. i 5. dc) – ovo sam imala 
-hormoni štitnjače TSH, T3 i T4 – ovo sam imala 
-progestesteron – ovo sam imala 
-toxoplasma gondii – nisam imala, nije zaokružio 
-chlamydia trachomatis – imala prijašnje briseve 
-mycoplasma pneumoniae – nisam imala, nije zaokružio 
-CMV (IgG, IgM ako je IgG pozitivan) – nisam imala, nije zaorkužio 
-markeri hepatisia B i C - obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-HIV 1 i HIV 2 – obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-krvna grupa i RH faktor (ne treba ponavljati ako imate već jednom izvađeno, inače obavezno) - imala 
-VDRL – obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna, zaboravila sam što je to (mislim sifilis) 
-rubella virus IgG (samo ako nije cijepljena) – nisam imala, nije traženo 
-UZV (između 8. i 14. dc) – obavezno, ovo se onda još jednom prije postupka naruči na UZV kod prof. Vlaisavljevića 

Pretrage kod muškarca: 
-VDRL - obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-HIV 1 i HIV 2 – obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-markeri hepatitisa B i C – obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-mycoplasma pneumoniae 
-FSH i testosteron u serumu 
-chlamydia trachomatis 

Androloška ambulanta Oddelka za reproduktivnu medicinu Maribor 
-spermiogram 
-MAR test 
-bakteriološka obrada ejakulata 
-biokemijska obrada ejakulata (cink, a-glukozidaza, fruktoza, LDH) 
-aspiracijska citologija testisa ili biopsija testisa 

Pretpostavljam da se HIV-ovi i Hepatitisi rade radi ev. transfuzija ili možda smrzlića, ne znam, ali to svima traže, i ženama i muškarcima. 

MM-u ništa nije tražilo osim ovih krvnih pretraga, imamo kompletnu obradu s VV-a jer smo njihovi pacijenti od 2002.-ge i dodatne obrade iz Petrove, a njegov spermiogram varira prema normali, ali uvijek nešto (najčešće astheno, ali zna bit i teratho). Operirao je i varikokelu, ali najnovije spoznaje su prema prof. da ta operacija baš i nešto ne pomaže, osim ako muškarac nema subjektivnih smetnji (bol itd.) – MM-u nije pomoglo, po meni smo samo na tome izgubili vrijeme. 

Naravno, ako imate neki drugi zdrav. problem, nevezano za neplodnost, upozorite profesora. 

Info za znalice i maratonke - od imunologije (NK stanice, dr. Beer itd.) se ništa ne traži, niti se tome zasad i koliko sam ja shvatila, pridaje neka pažnja – kao i na VV-u to se drži još uvijek eksperimentalnom i statistički nedokazanim pravcem liječenja neplodnosti (nije mi tako rečeno, ali sam pitala, a prof. mi je odgovorio nešto u tom stilu). 

Znači, ako je sve OK, pošaljete ove nalaze ili ih donesete sa sobom na onaj kontrolni UZV od 8-14 dana ciklusa i to je to. Također, savjetovala bih vam da, iako vam to u Mariboru neće tražiti, ponovite kojih 3 mjeseca prije postupka kontrolne briseve cerviksa – da se po potrebi stignete izliječiti. Zbog loših briseva (streptokok, chlamidia, ešerijiha itd.) vam se u Mariboru u pravilu neće odgoditi postupak i terapiju možete primati skoro do prije punkcije, ali naravno da je preporučeno ući u postupak „čista“. 

EV. SMJEŠTAJ U MARIBORU / PARKIRANJE 

Ovo možete zamoliti sestre da vam pomognu ili pročitati prethodne postove cura koje su tamo bile – razvio se svojevrsni „zdravstveni turizam“. Ako ste iz Zagreba, u načelu vam ne treba smještaj jer je vožnja do Maribora oko sat vremena (napravljen je autoput do Maribora, za koji treba vinjeta, vinjeta se kupuje ili na granici ili u Mariboru na benzinskima ili na trafikama), čak niti nakon transfera – savjetuju da je putovanje unutar 150 km ok. Folikulometrije su nama u Novoj vasi, bile poslije podne, mislim da je to i pravio, ali nisam sigurna, što je nama bilo savršeno jer smo manje gubili od radnog vremena i uspjevali smo se naspavati. Navodno je smještaj u Hostelu u centru Maribora jako dobar, a blizu je bolnici, po osobi je noćenje 27 eura. Većina cura ide u privatni smještaj jer je povoljniji.

U Novoj Vasi parkiranje je besplatno, dok se u krugu bolnice i garaži uz bolnicu plaća, mislim 1,20 eura na sat. Ako znate da ćete dulje ostati, isplati se parkirati u Europarku koji je udaljen od ginekologije oko 5 min. hoda. Put do Europarka je izvrsno označen, pa ga je lako naći. Pripaziti, međutim, da se garaža u Europarku otvara tek u 9 h. Od tamo do bolnice se ide po lijevoj strani glavne ceste, u smjeru uzvodno od Drave, prođe se ispod podvožnjaka, prijeđe cesta i dođe se do ulaza u hitnu. Prva zgrada od tog ulaza je ginekologija.

DOČEKALI STE POSTUPAK - OPIS TIJEKA POSTUPKA 

Dakle, jedno 2 i po mjeseca prije početka stimulacije trebali biste dobiti vaš protokol. Ako su vam produljeni ciklusi ili nepravilne menge, probajte dobiti protokol čim prije jer vam se može dogoditi da npr. dobijete mengu u kojoj trebate započeti s antibebi, a ne dobijete protokol. Ni u tom slučaju nema panike, nazovite na one gore brojeve i ovisno o tome kad vam ta prva menga pada, dobit ćete za piti antibebi pilule vjerojatno od 2. dana ciklusa, u nekim slučajevima i od 7.-mog. Većina cura pije antibebi 2 mjeseca prije postupka, neke i 1 mjesec dana, to ovisi kako se dolazak vaše menge uklopi s terminima u Mariboru, a pijenje antibebi, osim mogućnosti planiranja termina, kod nekih cura pomaže da ne dođe do cista. 

ODABIR LIJEKOVA 

Na dobivenom protokolu pisat će vam koji se lijekovi preporučuju za I., II. i III. fazu stimulacije. Lijekove pacijentica sama nabavlja, osim štoperice Ovitrelle koja se dobije. Ulogu u sveukupnom trošku ima naravno i to koliko je pacijentici potrebno ampula lijekova za stimulaciju, neko grubo pravilo je ako je broj godina žene manji potrebno je manje ampula i ako je ženin ciklus normalnog trajanja isto manje ampula.

I. faza je faza pijenja antibebi pilula. Meni je na protokolu pisao samo Stediril, ali kako ga nema trenutno u Hrvatskoj ja sam se odlučila za Yasmine – provjerila sam sa sestrom da su one OK. Yasmine navodno najmanje debljaju, ali ja sam se od njih bila napuhala 2 kg – nestalo sa zadnjom tabletom. Nije mi bilo nikakvih simptoma mučnina koje su neke cure imale s npr. Stedirilom. Stediril (ima M i D, ako sam dobro zapamtila) navodno stanjuje endometrij – jedan od ta dva manje, ali vjerojatno to rade sve antibebi, tako ako ste sklone npr. endometralnim polipima, provjerite prije postupka u Mariboru ev. kod sebe doma 8. dc kad je endometrij najtanji je li sve OK. Meni je npr. na prvom UZV-u u Mariboru endometrij bio još prlično debeo jer mi menga traje 7 dana pa se to npr. nije moglo vidjeti, ali je primarni razlog tog 1. UZV-a provjera ima li cisti, a to se moglo normalno vidjeti. Same sebe ipak najbolje poznajete pa, ako imate s nečim problema ili ste nečemu sklone, pazite na to. 

II. faza je faza supresije je faza kad si dajete injekcije ili Suprefacta ili Decapeptyla, znači Suprefact sprej NIJE opcija u Mariboru, i ako ga imate viška od neke prethodne stimulacije, nećete ga moći koristiti (pretpostavljam zbog nepreciznog doziranja – ušmrkavanje u ev. začepljeni nos – ali ne znam). Mi smo odabrali Decapeptyl da probamo nešto novo (prije sam bila na Suprefact spreju) i zato jer nam je bilo jednostavnije koristiti Decapeptyl – dođe kao već gotova injekcija, dok Suprefact, ako sam dobro zapamtila, treba miksati. Meni je protokol bio takav da sam par dana pila paralelno antibebi i počela s injekcijama. Za ove injekcije – tj. za supresiju – je jako bitno kad ćete ih si davati, tj. onako kako započnete to ćete morati voziti do kraja protokola, jer je za njih tolerancija plus minus pola sata. Znači, ako odlučite ujutro – morat ćete ujutro do kraja (možete ove druge injekcije stimulacije navečer, to nije vezano). Ako ćete ih si davati popodne, onda ako je toplo morat ćete ih nositi u Maribor kad počne stimulacija u putnom frižideriću, jer injekcije Suprefacta i Decapeptyla, moraju ići u frižider obavezno. 

III. faza je faza stimulacije. U pravilu, sa stimulacijom ima najviše dilema jer je najviše lijekova na izboru – Gonal F koji je čisti FSH, i Menopur, Merional ili Menogon, kombinacije FSH-a i LH-a. Neka najstandardnija kombinacija za početnike i mlađe je Gonal F, ali sam vidjela da se zna dogodit da „starije“ žene imaju više folikula s npr. Menopurima. Za nabavku ovih lijekova nema panike, jer u pravilu možete pričekati prvi UZV i dogovor s prof. Vlaisavljevićem, a imate odmah do Ordinacije Magdalene Božič u kojoj je prvi UZV i ljekarnu koja radi do 19.30 – ako zatražite recept od sestre prof. Vlaisavljevića moći ćete kupiti sve što vam treba (jedino mislim da nemaju Merionale). Oko Merionala postoje neke kontroverze u Hrv. jer se tu ne koristi i jer je puno (skoro duplo) jeftiniji od svih drugih lijekova, da je navodno bolji Menopur, neki se boje nabavke lijekova iz Mađarske (tamo se može nabaviti), ali sve je to individualno i ako je na listi u Mariboru – vjerojatno je ok. Od velike pomoći će vam biti i vaše prijašnje stimulacije i recite dr-u vaše mišljenje oko toga – na koje lijekove ste dobro reagirale, na koje ne. Nema tu garancije, i u biti je sve lutrija jer treba vidjeti na što određena pacijentica najbolje reagira, a kako to utvrditi nego da se proba, neke super reagiraju na Merionale, neke ne itd. Nema univerzalne formule. Možda vam prof. iskombinira u početku Gonal, a poslije nešto drugo – čujte što će on reći, a vi pitajte što imate i recite sve o prethodnim protokolima i njihovim rezultatima. Injekcije za stimulaciju se u pravilu primaju poslije podne, ali možete i ujutro – u jednu stranu trbuha ili u jednu ruku npr. Decapeptyl, a u drugu npr. Gonal F. Da, lijekove za stimulaciju tijekom stimulacije ne treba držati u frižideru, osim u slučaju ako se ne skladište za neki drugi postupak –naime, ti lijekovi se trebaju dugotrajno (tipa višemjeseci ili godina) skladištiti u frižideru – bar sam tako ja shvatila profesora. 

NABAVKA LIJEKOVA – možete u Mariboru (obavezno tražite recept), možete u Hrvatskoj (navodno je OK Ljekarna Filipović u Zagorskoj , Ljekarna na VV-u itd.), možete u Mađarskoj npr. Nagykanisza – ima neki post koji se zove „Merional“ ili tako nekako i link za tu ljekarnu u Nagykaniszi u kojoj ima gđa koja priča Hrvatski, ali mislim da u toj ne možete vraćati lijekove, a u Hrv. u apotekama možete, plus što ako ljekove nabavljate u Hrv. možete ih prijaviti na poreznoj prijavi. Za svaku apoteku unaprijed provjerite i po potrebi naručite vama potrebne količine (mislim da ako je neka panika lijekova sigurno uvijek u dovoljnoj količini ima na ljekarni na VV-u jer imaju najveći promet). Vidite što je za vas najbolje u odnosu na prethodne protokole i/ili što vam se najviše isplati. Ako ste prvi put u stimulaciji, slušajte što će vam kazati prof. i sestra (najvjerojatnije ćete dobiti Decapeptyl i Gonal F). Ako vam je zgodno skoknuti u Brežice, u apoteci kod Lidla, Trdinova 1, je povoljan Gonal F pen (311 eura – par eura DDV-a). Mora se naručiti, a telefon je +386 74 994740 ili +386 74 994742.

DAVANJE INJEKCIJA 

Ljekovi za stimulaciju se moraju miksati, osim Gonala F u „pen“ tj. kemijska obliku, kojega mislim da ima u Mariboru, ali koji je skuplji od običnoga. To miksanje i davanje injekcija nije nikakav doktorat, stvarno, i sestra vam u Mariboru nakon 1. UZV-a pokaže kako se to radi – to vam je dovoljno rano za stimulaciju. Ako pričate engleski i malo posearchate po Googlu, naći ćete doslovno power point prezentacije kako se daju injekcije – npr. http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/re...al-frffpen.jsp kliknuti na Instructions for Use. Kao što je rekla i Maxime, tu ne možete pogriješiti i loše se pikati. kod lijekova za stimulaciju imate igle za miksanje (duža) iglu za davanje – kraća/manjeg promjera – i ništa ne boli. Meni je davao MM, većina žena se sama bez ikakvih problema bode. Davanje u trbuh definitivno manje boli i ostavlja manje modrica od davanje u rame. Mjesto davanja je recimo 10-tak cm ispod pupka – debelo meso lijevo i desno – samo se stisne i pikne pod kutom od 45 stupnjeva. Lijekovi za stimulaciju vas neće boliti i to možete malo brže, decapeptyl za supresiju peče i istiskivanje sadržaja radite polako. Dobro je izvaditi ga 15-30 min. unaprijed iz frižidera, puno manje peče nego hladan. Mi prvo počeli s pikanjem u rame, ali nastajale modrice, i nakon što su nas u Mariboru podučili kako u trbuh, prešli smo u trbuh. 

FOLIKULOMETRIJE 

Na folikulometrije idete u Novu Vas (Ordinacija prof. Magdalene Božič) ili u bolnicu, ovisi kako vas stave. Folikulometrije u Novoj Vasi se posebno svaki put plaćaju i to vodi prof. Vlaisavljević, u bolnici se obračuna zajedno s ICSIjem. UZV u Novoj Vasi košta 50 eura, a u bolnici 80 eura. Na žalost, nismo baš u mogućnosti birati. Ovako vam je shema folikulometrija – 1. UZV otprilike 3. ili 4. dan ciklusa u pravilu se obavlja kod kuće – to je kontrolni UZV di se gleda da nema cisti i eventualnih polipa (treba im se javiti ako se već na tom prvom UZV-u uoči cista veća od 10 mm i onda se vadi E2, a ako se radi o cisti početak stimulacije se nakratko odgađa). Drugi UZV je u Mariboru, nakon što se već započne sa stimulacijom. Treći UZV je isto u Mariboru, 2 dana nakon drugog UZV-a najčešće, a cure imaju najčešće oko 3 UZV-a, ovisno o tome koliko dugo inače traje ciklus i kako rastu folikuli). Kod mene je bila situacija da mi je bio i 4. UZV jer ja sporije reagiram – ovulacija 17. i 18. dc i taj 4. UZV mi je bio u bolnici jer je ostali dio moje grupe već bio na punkciji pa su svi dr-ovi bili tamo. Znači, samo 4 UZV-a, što je za mene čisto logistički bila dobrodošla promjena. 

NAPOMENA: ne treba paničariti ako 1. UZV pada 4. dc jer u tom dugom protokolu nije kasno ni 4. dc započeti sa stimulacijom (drugačije je nego na VV-u u kratkom). Ne pije se antibiotik hiramicin niti stavljaju vaginalete onih prvih 7 dana ciklusa. Jednako tako, nemojte paničariti ako imate manje folikula nego u kratkom ciklusu (moj slučaj), to je normalno. 

ŠTOPERICA - STOP INJEKCIJA 

Prof. određuje štopericu na temelju vel. folikula i vjerojatno debljine endometrija. Neki dobijaju na vel. folikula 17 mm, neki na 20 i više (moj slučaj). U Mariboru bilježe samo najveće folikule – to je mene bilo zbunilo jer mi je prof. govorio da imam 4 folikula, a ispunktirano je 9 j. stanica od kojih je 7 bilo dobro i oplodile su se, a već sam se bila ukomirala. Dakle – štoperica (tj. materijal za štopericu – Ovitrelle ampula) se dobije u bolnici i to si onda svaka pacijentica doma da u određeni sat – tipa 4 ujutro, 4:15, 4:30, 4:45, 5:00. Ovisno o satu kad je dobivena štoperica, u roku od nekih 33-36 sati je punkcija, svaka žena točno 15 min iza druge. Sve to je napisano na papiru „Navodilo za aplikacijo „Stop injekcije“ koji se dobije od sestre, na tom papiru vam i napišu od kad morate biti natašte i ništa ne piti ako idete na opću anesteziju. Tad se dobiju i papir s uputama uputama o općoj anesteziji koji morate popuniti doma – koje lijekove pijete, koje zdrav. smetnje imate itd. – taj papir predajete prije anestezije anesteziologu i s njim po potrebi popričate. 

Opću anesteziju dogovarate ako želite ili ako vas dr. savjetuje – meni je savjetovao da svakako idem na opću jer će me dosta boliti budući da je bilo dosta malih folikula na nezgodnim mjestima. Savjetovala bih vam da poslušate, da vam se ne dogodi da se trznete itd. Punkcije su različito bolne, različitim ženama i u različitim ciklusima – npr. meni je prva na VV-u (6 j. stanica) bila koma bolna, druga (13 j.stanica) ništa – a isti doktor, isti lijekovi na VV-u (ketonal i apaurin injekcija). Nema mjesta strahu od opće anestezije iako sam se ja osobno jako prepala jer mi je punkcija bila popodne pa smo se načekale i imale smo vremena trtarit. Znači, još jednom – opća anestezija – 6 sati prije zahvata nema pijenja niti kapi vode, nema jedenja. Dobili upute da ponesemo bademantile, spavaćicu (slovenski «srajca», da vas ne zbuni ako dobijete uputstvo na slov.) i papuče. 

PUNKCIJA - APSIRACIJA J. STANICA - DETALJAN OPIS - TAJ DAN SE I PLAĆA (AKO TO PADA PREKO VIKENDA PLAĆA SE PRIJE TRANSFERA) PA PONESITE NOVČEKE 

Evo dolje detaljnog opisa mog dana punkcije za buduće Mariborčanke: 

Mi s anestezijom nismo smjeli jest ni pit (e, ovaj mi je dio koma pao) od jutra tj. mogao se još prije 8 h pojesti doručak (ja štrebsi nisam). Ja sam bila naručena u 14.00, kao i ostale žene koje su malo kasnile u odnosu na svoj protokol punkciju (punkcija u subotu) i punkcija im je padala u ponedjeljak, a ne u subotu (mislim da su u subotu žene odmah bile u 8.00 ili 7.00 na punkciji). U Mariboru svaka žena dobije štopericu (tj. da si štopericu) s 15 min razlike - tipa neke su dobile u 4 ujutro, ja sam bila zadnja na punkciji a dobila sam štopericu u 5 ujutro u nedjelju, a punktiralo me u 17 h poslije podne u ponedjeljak, dakle točno 36.-ti sat nakon štoperice. Prvo smo od 14 do 15 sjedile dolje na odjelu, onda su naši M-ovi išli obavit svoje (dakle, kaže MM da je, u odnosu na VV stvarno velika razlika, ima čak i literature iako on uvijek svoju nosi, a svirala je i muzika,: M-ovi nek' ne brinu jer se to može i isključiti tj. mislim da se može tražiti da nema muzike). 

Onda su M-ovi platili i onda su nas oko 16. h pozvali gore na kat di se rade punkicije. Tamo smo mi i M-ovi dospjeli u onu sobu što je na internetu kad se gleda link na Maribor ili u mariborskoj brošuri na stranici 8, slika u sredini), nama reklo da se presvučemo u spvaćice, a M-ovima da kratko izađu van. Za anesteziju je preporuka da se skine grudnjak, može se ostati u donjoj majici, spavaćici, bademantilu, čarapama i papučama, a gaćice se skidaju tek ispred operacijske sale. 

Žene koje idu na punkciju bez anestezije su bile prve na redu, a od žena s anestezijom su uzimali po redu u odnosu na kad je koja primila štopericu. Ja sam bila zadnja i jako me bilo strah i hvala Bogu da mi je dr. rekao da mi jednoznačno zbog cisti treba anestezija inače bi se možda bila i predomislila. 

Onda je mene i još jednu ženu pozvalo iz te sobe di smo se presvukli da odemo ispred sale čekati, reklo nam da idemo ispraznit mjehur. Prvo su pozvali tu drugu ženu, a ja sam je čekala na stolicama ispred sale. Gledala sam na sat - točno je unutra bila 15-tak min. Onda je kad su nju odvezli i malo počistili (za nekih 5-8 min) i mene pozvalo unutra, sve sam im ukratko rekla, rekli mi da se namjestim kako mi paše i sve je bilo OK i ja sam zzzzz. Punktirala me mlada i simpa dr. Vilma Kovač, a probudila sam se na kolicima (koliko se sjećam), odgurali su me u sobu di su bile ostale cure i di je s nama cijelo vrijeme bila jedna brižna sestra i pitala kako se koja osjeća itd. Na stolu su bile liste koliko je kojoj od nas ispunktirano i jedna je iz ležećeg položaja pročitala info s naših lista za sve nas tri koliko nas je u tom trenu bilo u toj sali u kojoj se leži. U toj sali se leži nekih sat i pol, u jednom vremenu vas obiđu i ginekolog/ica i anesteziolog/ica. Nakon proteka 2 sata može se jesti nešto lagano i piti.

Jedva sam čekala da lagano krenem u Europark u Intersparov restoran pojest nesto lagano - ima juha. Isto tako, dok sam ležala, nadobudno sam pitala smijem li sutra ić raditi - rekli su mi da bolje ne, al kako se budem osjećala i da oni preporučaju ipak ne, ovisno kakav je posao. U Mariboru preporučaju 2 tjedna bolovanja nakon punkcije, ali nisu toliko striktni oko mirovanja, kažu da se može šetati itd., tako da sam ja to shvatila da, ako posao nije stres i fizički pretežak, da je OK raditi i radila sam. Meni je bol nako punkcije prošla nakon 5 dana, osjećala sam za to vrijeme jajnike u hodu i pri piškenju, tako je još bilo nekim curama koje su imale bolnije punkcije, ostalima je prošlo odmah sutradan. Također, i lagano krvaruckanje dan-dva je normalno. Znači, ovisno o toga kako se osjećate budite sutradan aktivne ili ostanite mirovati. Jako je bitno piti puno vode (2-3 l ako možete) da se prevenira ev. hiperstimulacija koja može nastati i nakon punkcije. 

Dakle, sve u svemu, bilo je super i totalno bezbolno. Od vremena dolaska u bolnicu (14.00 h) do vremena odlaska (19.00) prošlo je pet sati, a malo nas je zbunio papir di je pisalo da se nakon 2 h može ići doma (da, ali 2 h nakon punkcije pa smo se preračunali). Nakon što smo malo pojeli u Intersparu (u sklopu Europarka) nastavili smo doma za ZG i stigli malo prije 23 h. 

I da, da se znate ravnati, meni je npr. ispunktiralo 9 stanica, ostalima 10 i mislim 15, ali bilo je cura i s više tipa 18 (mlađe cure tj. ispod 35 godina). 

Nakon punkcije je ženama koje su imale više od 4 jajne stanice rečeno da dođu na transfer za 5 dana (blastociste), a da će ih se nazvati ako nešto ne bude OK. 

DAN TRANSFERA 

Pravilo je u Mariboru da se ide na blastociste. Na papiru od protokola piše da se ide na blastociste ako se ima više od 4 stanice, ali znam da su nekima i s 3 oplođene (8 aspiriranih) išli na blastociste. Također, nije pravilo da svima rade ICSI, mi smo specijalno tražili zbog naših rezultata u prošlim stimulacijama, ali ako je pacijentica mlađa i ima dosta stanica onda rade pola-pola – pola ICSI, pola IVF. Ako Mariborčani skuže da ste već jednom imali ICSI u nekoj drugoj klinici, onda se, u pravilu, ide na ICSI. O asistiranom hatchingu prof. nema baš neko mišljenje da to puno pomaže – on to više savjetuje za smrzliće kod kojih zbog zamrzavanja i odrmzavanja zona pellucida otvrdne (ako sam to dobro shvatila, oni svima odmrznutima rade assisted hatching). ICSI dogovorite unaprijed, ako ga želite. 

Mi pak nismo dobili blastice, ali smo dobili morule (stadij razvitka embrija prije blastociste, 10-30 stanica, zna zastat u razvoju i zato je bolja opcija blastocista, ali nama je ovo i bilo najdalje što smo napredovali – dosad samo zameci 3. dana – pa smo bili zadovoljni). Od naših 7 zametaka, 5.-ti dan je dočekalo šest. Nakon transfera dobije se čak i slika. 

Ovako je stvar tekla: došli smo svi u 8 h ujutro, onda se ima razgovor s ginekologom i biologom koji vas informiraju kakvi su bili rezultati oplodnje i koja je njihova preporuka za transfer. Naravno da možete sve pitati I utjecati na odluku o broju transferiranih, ako imate nekakve razloge (maksimalan broj transferiranih je 3, to najčešće rade ženama velike starosne skupine ili parovima koji inzistiraju zbog nečega, najčešće se transferiraju 2, mladim ženama koje imaju izvrsne embrije po jedan). Pitala sam liječnika kakve su mi jajne stanice, rekao je da su sigurno OK čim ima smrzlića tako da živim s tim uvjerenjem. Prije transfera ide se u sobu gdje se čekala i punkcija, tu se žene presvuku u spavaćice. Prvo su uzeli 2 cure za punkciju, a onda smo došli na red mi. Počelo je oko 9:30, svaka je bila unutra 5 min, totalno je bezbolno, vidiš na TV ekranu lijevo slikicu svojih "bebica" i onda ih dr transferira (bio je isto dr. Milan Reljič). Nakon transfera može se ići u sobu gdje se ležalo nakon punkcije ili u sobu gdje se presvlači na početku i tu se odmiruje nekih sat vremena. 

LEŽANJE NAKON TRANSFERA I MIROVANJE / BOLOVNAJE I DALJNJA TERAPIJA 

Mariborčani daju bolovanje 14 dana tj. do bete, ali na moj upit može li se ići raditi, ako posao nije fizički ni psihički zahtjevan i stresan, ostavili su nama na izbor – da se može, tj. kako se mi osjećamo odn. što nam više paše. Sigurno se ne smije dizati teško, ići na pilates i takve stvari. Daljnja terapija samo utrogestan 3x2 stavljati vaginalno, nema onih bHCG booster injekcija Ovitrelle ili Choragon što ima na VV-u, premda su neki dobili nakon FET-a Pregnyl.

BETA 

Betu su nam rekli 14 dana nakon transfera i objasnili da nije svako krvarenje menga, tj. da može biti i implantacijsko i da treba nastaviti s terapijom. Javiti rezultate. 
Ako je beta pozitivna – onda im se javlja telefonski i daju uputu kad je prvi UZV za obaviti (može se u svom mjestu stanovanja). Ako je beta negativna može se ići po smrzliće, ako ih ima (nakon 2-3 ciklusa da se jajnici malo oporave), a ako ne, nova stimulacija, ako par želi, se u pravilu zakazuje za godinu dana. Smrzlića nema toliko puno kao na VV-u jer se ide na blastice.

Sretno svima!"_

korisni linkovi:

MARIBOR
DR. REŠ-LUBLJANA, POSTOJNA-staro


Sretno sretno sretno!

----------


## marči

Jelena
Postano: sri svi 13, 2009 3:30 pm    
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Suzanaab (napisa): 
Curke pomagajte; suprug mi treba ići dati spermiogram u bolnici u Mariboru na ginekologiji u podrumu pa vas molim pomoć kako doći do tamo. Jedino što znam je doći do onog shopping centra  
Jel možda znate koliko to košta te kada i gdje se dižu nalazi. Naime ja bi taj njegov nalaz isti dan ali popodne trebala odnijeti dr. Vlaisavljeviću u onu ambulantu Nova vas. HELP 


Europark je blizu bolnice. Jedna od mogućnosti vam je parkirati u Europarku u garaži izići prema rijeci pa uzvodno prošećite ispod podvožnjaka i s lijeve strane će vam biti ulaz za hitnu za bolnicu. Tu ušećite i prva siva zgrada ispred vas je ginekologija, tu morate u podrum, ulaz je sa suprotne strane. Cca 5 minuta od Europarka do bolnice pješice. 
Tako ćete ušparati par eura za parkiranje. 
Ili kad idete iz Zg onda prođite skretanje za Austriju, mislim da je četvrta ulica od tog skretanja, zove se Ljubljanska. Samo ravno, bolnica će vam biti nakon nekih 700m s desne strane, ima garaža, a može se i u krugu bolnice parkirati, plaća se i jedno i drugo. Sretno! (mi smo donijeli nalaze iz Zagreba pa ne znam cijenu). 

[Vrh]

----------


## marči

ici
Postano: sri svi 13, 2009 3:42 pm    
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Da li imaš google eart tu se vidi odlično kuda doći do bolnice od europarka praktiučki ste tu.Mi smo prvi put kad smo došli do bolnice pitali prolaznike i jedan nas je čovjek upitio a već smo bili ispred praktički. 
Spermiogram ti košta nekih 65 eura sve skupa ako je i zamrzavanje sjemena ako nije oko50 eura i nalazi budu za 2-3 sata u istoj ambulanti gdje se i radi!

----------


## marči

Jelena
Postano: čet svi 14, 2009 9:12 am  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
martina123 (napisa): 
I da, i mene zanima, koliko vas je bilo? 
Kako je tekao sam postupak? (za nas buduce mariborske putnice)  

bilo nas je 5 na transferu, sve s lijepim blasticama. hendlanje je vrlo humano, cure su bile jako simpatične i vesele. prije transfera svaki par razgovara s biolozima, objasne vam koliko je bilo čega i kakvi su embriji. odlučite koliko ćete transferirati i onda se ide na transfer, sve cure skupa čekaju, to je isto veselo. prije transfera na ogromnom monitoru se vidi blastica. nakon transfera se ide u jednu prostoriju gdje ste se na početku presvlačile, s ormarićima i udobnim foteljama. tu smo poslije transfera malo odležale/odsjedile, oko sat vremena i gotovo. muževi su u bili vani u čekaonici, ali su mogli biti i unutra, to je vjerojatno različito, ovisi o ekipi.

----------


## marči

Jelena

Postano: čet svi 14, 2009 2:47 pm    
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Strike: Citat: 
A kad se uopće 1.put ide u Mb? mi idemo u postupak u 11.mj. a i problematičan mi tsh,malo je ok malo nije,hašimoto. Znači,ak bude visok onda odgađaju postupak? oni onda daju terapiju ili si to same moramo riješiti? 


Na žalost, ne znam za TSH. Jesi li im slala nalaze? Je l znaju za tvoje potencijalne probleme? 
Ja nisam dobila terapiju nego smo čekali da padne. Nisam baš na topicu TSH možda ti tamo nešto piše. Ne znam ništa o tvom problemu, pa ti ne mogu ništa pametno reći. Ja sam pred postupak razgovarala s puno liječnika različitih profila, vezano uz moje probleme, da provjerim što sve trebam učiniti da dođem u fit stanje i svejedno je taj estradiol malko skočio. 

Postupak će ti odgoditi ako može dovesti tvoje zdravlje u opasnost ili ako uz takve uvjete nema smisla stimulirati. 

Ja sam telefonom dogovorila prvi termin. Sestra će ti znati reći kada da dođeš, kad prof. V. odredi protokol za tebe. Nazovi kako su ti rekli, vjerojatno u 9. mjesecu.

----------


## marči

Jelena
Postano: pet svi 15, 2009 8:54 am    
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2117 eura u bolnici 
50 eura 1 UZV u ambulanti 
4 kutije decapeptyla i 2 Gonal pena od 900 jedinica i 6 "običnih" Gonala=cca 160+620+160=940 eura za lijekove 
5-6 odlazaka ZG-Mb košta oko 150-180 eura 

sve skupa 3287 eura 

martina123 (napisa): 

*cjenik u €*

- Priprema dokumentacije - 39,01 
- Priprema pacijentice za stimulaciju ovulacije - 100,19 
- Folikulometrija - 82,76 
- Punkcija folkula - 100,48 
- Laboratorij - 1 273,89 
- Punkcija testisa i izolacija spermatozoida - 96,12 
- Separacija spermatozoida (SWIM UP) - 27,25 
- Embriotransfer - 147,14 
- Zamrzavanje zametaka ili odmrzavanje zametaka - 262,81 
- Opca anestezija - 55,18 
- Predanesteziolosko ocjenjivanje sposobnosti za operativni zahvat - 55,18 
- Jajne stanice, produzena kultivacija do stadija blastociste - 328,25 
- Pocetna opskrba jajne stanice - 257,15 
- Separacija spermatozoida - 27,25 
- Intrauterina inseminacija - 50,24

----------


## marči

Jelena

Postano: pon svi 25, 2009 6:35 am       
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PROTOKOL*

U protokolu stoji npr.: 
PRVA FAZA: ...od tog i tog dana uzimati Decapeptyl 0,1 mg ili Sušrefact 0,5 ml... 
DRUGA FAZA: ... Menagon ili Gonal F ili Merional... 
Premda vjerujem da ako za nekoga imaju poseban razlog zašto nikako ne neki ili zašto baš neki lijek, da ne nude opcije. Meni jesu. 

Budući da mi je odgađan početak, prvi protokol kojeg su mi slali je bio skroz drugačiji od drugog i u prvom mi u jednoj fazi nije dan izbor, nego sam morala određeni lijek uzeti (nisam ni počela u tom ciklusu zbog ciste). 

Ja sam u jednom trenutku dr-u objasnila zašto sam odlučila za gonal F, zbog lagane inverzije LH i FSH, ali on je bio jako suzdržan oko komentara. 

Strike, imam osjećaj da sam te samo zbunila s tim pravom da biraš lijek. Kad dobiješ protokol nazovi telefonom, konzultiraj se i prepusti se njihovim sugestijama, ako nemaš neki posebni razlog zašto bi određeni lijek koristila (neke naše suborke imaju točnu ideju što žele, neke nemaju). 

martina123

postano: pon lip 22, 2009 3:31 pm       

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Evo dio: 

... 
Priprema postupka vantjelesne oplodnje ima nekoliko faza. Prva je sinhronizacija menstrualnog ciklusa. U toj fazi jajnik je u stanju mirovanja i u njemu se ne razvijaju folikuli i ne dozrijevaju jajne stanice. To postizemo svakodnevnim uzimanjem kontracepcijskih tableta ( Femoden, Legravan, Mycrogynon, Stediril isl.) u periodu 
jednog ili dva mjeseca. Nakon prekida uzimanja tableta dobiti cete krvarenje - menstruaciiu. .... 


DRUGA FAZA ( FAZA ZASTITE JAJNIH STANICA) 
V drugoj fazipripreme blokiramo mehanizme ovulacije iduvamo jajne stanice pred neZeljenim dejstvorn 
hormona LH Za to koristimo jedan od medikamenata. Faza supresije mehanizama ovulacije agonistom. To su Decapeptyl 0,1 mg ili Diphereline 0,1 ili Suprefact 0,5 ml. Aplikaciia podinje u svim 
skupinama na isti datum. Oba lijeka daju se svaki dan, podkozno, u isto doba dana. Odredenu dozu lijeka aplicirajte svaki dan do dan pred punkciju. To znaci da cete lijek u zadnjoj fazi pripreme aplicirati 
zajedno sa gonadotropinima. 
.............. (znaci svaki dan uzimam Decapetyl ili Superfact od 27.7., tako mislim) 

TRECA FAZA( FAZA STIMULACIJE ZRENJA JAJNIH STANICA) 
U trecoj fazi pripreme stimuliramo razvoj folikula svakodnevnim injiciranjem gonadotropina. 
(Faza stimulacije rasta folikula gonadotropinima). Za tu fazu treba nabaviti lijek Gonal F ili Menopure. Aplikacija injekcija podinje u grupama istovremeno. bez obzira na dan pocetka krvarenja koje je uslijedilo uzimanju zadnje tablete. Lijek aplicirajte svaki dan pribliZno u isto vrijeme (tolerancija 1 sat prije ili kasnije) ....

----------


## marči

Maxime
Postano: čet svi 28, 2009 9:30 am  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nalaze sam uvijek slala prije postupka (ne smiju biti stariji od godinu dana). Svaka cast ekipi u Rijeci ali ako ti je prof. Vlaisavljevic preporucio laporoskopiju onda bi ozbiljno o tome razmisljati.

----------


## marči

ina33
Postano: čet svi 28, 2009 3:17 pm    
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
Gizmos, prije postupka šalješ nalaze, a apropos laparaskopije različite su paradigme ponašanja naših i slovenskih MPO-ovaca, barem kako sam ja to skužila. Vani (Slovenija) nekako gledaju IVF kao zadnju stvar u nizu i prije nego što se do toga dođe nastoje napraviti sve kako bi taj IVF i uspio - znači svu dijagnostiku odraditi prije, provjeriti sve hormone, sve, sve, sve što bi eventualno smetalo. I, naravno, probati napraviti sve blaže stvari prije jer em je IVF skup, em se teško dočeka, em je hormonalni udar, onda žele osigurat da nema neke sitne cake koja bi mogla spriječavat uspijeh (tipa: endometrioza, tipa povišen TSH, tipa povišen prolaktin, a koji put se to ovdje, u nekim prepoterećenim klinikama previdi i tek se ide čačkat ako je žena imala xy neuspjeha). Ja sam, of kors, pristana, jer sam tamo zatrudnila tako da bih ja definitivno slušala prije ono što bi mi tamo rekli, ma kako mi eventualno emotivno (iz obzira prema "lokalnom" dr-u bilo teško), ali ipak tu smo zbog sebe, a ne iz obzira prema dr-ovima, bilo kojima. Vani, pa i u Sloveniji, koji put na laparaskopiju gledaju kao na normalnu predijagnostiku za IVF, a kod nas će ti reć - uf, to je operacija. Onda, s druge strane, ti isti koji će ti reć ufff operacija, ajme, će rutinski pak poslat muškarca da ode andrologu za mišljenje i operaciju za varikokelu, koja je isto operacija nebezazlenu operacija (vani - Maribor, Brisel više to uopće ne preporučaju, koliko sam čula jer stvarno rijetko pomaže za poboljšanje spermiograma, a nije čista dijagnostika), tako da stav, po meni, nije konzistentan. Ne radi se, naravno, o nekoj lošoj namjeri nego svaki sustav unutar sebe nastoji pomoć pacijentu, ali ja bih tu prednost ipak dala MB sustavu. Naravno, ovisit će i o tvojim inklinacijama što bih ti sad radila. Meni je prof. Vlaisavljević bio rekao da ne trebam na laparo kad je već "preskočena" pa sam je ipak napravila jer sam imala puno neuspješnih postupaka i osjećala sam da to moram napraviti za neki svoj mir, a imala sam med. incikaciju. Sretno, ma što odlučila i kome god se, uvjetno rečeno, priklonila - svi su dr-ovi tu iz želje da pomognu, a samo koji put sreća zna di će tebi upalit i koji će ti savjet, na kraju krajeva, bit bolji (za tebe, mislim).

----------


## marči

ina33 (napisa): 
modesty4 (napisa): 
Martina 123, molim te reci mi treba li odmah prilikom slanja nalaza prvi puta poštom u Maribor slati i preslike putovnica ili si to kasnije odradila kada su ti se javili? Da li su ti termin poslali poštom ili si još morala zvati telefonom? Mailom sam pokušala,ali ne odgovaraju! 

Trebaju, trebaju sad i nama! (mi oboje hrvatski drzavljani) 
Ja sam napravila brosuricu (uvezla sam sve kao biljeznicu, cak sam kasniej dobila pohvalu od doca  ): 
- 1str. moje pismo i molba 
- 2.stranica preslike putovnica od oba partnera (to su me trazili bas) 
- 3str. na A4 ukratko nasa povijest bolesti i svi postupci (po tockama) 
- svi nalazi iskopirani naravno (original je kod mene) i ispod svakog je broj stranice

----------


## marči

jelena:

ne znam kada su se dizale cijene. u svakom slučaju nama je u svibnju ispalo manje nego sam ja po stavkama izračunala, s tim da kad nisam bila sigurna pri proračunu sam uzimala najgoru opciju. i da, definitivno je jeftiniji uzv u ambulanti, nego u bolnici. nama je ukupno ispalo 2217 eura bez lijekova. sam ICSI je 1089 eura

----------


## marči

gupi51

Postano: pon lip 22, 2009 7:49 pm   
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja sam  Suprefact spray kupovala u Italiji u Basovizzi, to je prvo mjesto nakon graničnog prijelaza Kozina. Pričaju hrvatski i košta 40 eur što je skoro pa duplo jeftinije nego kod nas. Gonal je tamo skuplji, isto je 40 eur. 

rijecanka77

Postano: uto lip 23, 2009 2:50 pm    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Za sve one koje zanimaju cijene lijekova u Italiji, ovdje možete provjeriti cijene koje vas zanimaju. Naime, slučajno sam naletjela na te stranice dok sam tražila svoje lijekove za postupak i mogu potvrditi da su cijene vjerodostojne onima u ljekarni. 

Gupi51 je navela npr. Gonal F: 
http://www.paginesanitarie.com/skfar...0sir%201ml.htm 
ili npr. Suprefact spray: 
http://www.paginesanitarie.com/skfar...1mg%20erog.htm 

Ne morate znati talijanski, samo odaberete gore početno slovo lijeka koje tražite i kad se pojavi popis, skrolate do traženog naziva. Jedino, pazite da su količine identične onima koje tražite, tako da usporedba bude pravilna. 

Pozz

----------


## marči

Maxime
Postano: sub lip 27, 2009 3:20 pm  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
surpresori i boosteri se u Maribor pikaju (ja sam se bockala u busi). Diphereline ti sestra Jasna moze naruciti u apoteci ispod privatne ambulante u domu zdravlja (ako se dobro sjecam su jeftiniji od Decaptetyla). Ja sam Menogon narucila preko prijateljice koja zivi u Pragu (puno jeftinije od Gonala i dobro sam na njih reagirala). 

Preporucuje se uzimanje kontracepcije koja sto manje unistava endometrij.

----------


## marči

uporna
Postano: ned lip 28, 2009 1:37 pm    
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 gupi51 (napisa): 
Pitanje za Mariborčanke. Da li u Mariboru dolazi u obzir opcija da se na folikulometrije ide u jednoj od naših bolnica, a da se kod njih obavi sve ostalo. Bilo bi to puno lakše financijski, a i zbog posla. 
Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima. 

Ne znam za tu opciju da li može, ali su ti pregledi u popodnevnim satima od 17h pa nadalje osim vikendom kada se ide kod njih u bolnicu. Ja sam uredno išla raditi i eventualno malo ranije doma ali ako se naručiš kasnije vi ste za 1 h cca u MB i možda čak ne moraš niti izostajati sa posla. A financije su na žalost za MB stavka koju ne možeš izbjeći. Ali ne ide ti se gore svaki drugi dan eventulano 2-3 puta, a ako te kači i vikend jeftinija opcija ti je naći gore smještaj pa prespavati.

ina33
Postano: ned lip 28, 2009 11:42 pm    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Potpisujem upornu. Inače, ja sam kod FET-a folikulometrije sve obavljala kod svoje ginićke u ZG-u (ne socijalke, nego privatnice), također se može i onaj prvi UZV obaviti doma i njima javiti samo je li sve OK i javiti ako ima folikula koji su veći od 10 mm. A propos kombinacije s poslom, ako si iz ZG-a, to ti neće biti problem jer u pravilu možeš raditi do tipa 15 h ili 16 i ići na folikulometriju u Mariboru u 17h ili 18 h,jedino ako upadaš ljeti onda moraš ubaciti vremenski buffer ako bi bila gužva da ne zakasniš, ali, u pravilu, koliko sam skužila, u pravilu sačekaju malo. Iskreno, meni je višekratno manji logistički problem vis-a-vis posla bio odradit IVF u Mariboru nego na Vuk Vrhovcu di su folikulometrije češće i ujutro, kad sam bila u Mariboru na postupku (ovome zadnjemu) nisam imala niti potrebe reći na poslu jer je sve upalo poslijepodne ili za vikend, ne sjećam se više, ali se sjećam da mi na poslu nisu znali. Za postupak na VV-u takvo što nije imalo šanse jer su folikulometrije svaki drugi dan i to u jutarnjim satima.

----------


## marči

martina123

Postano: uto lip 30, 2009 9:30 am 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dobila sam pismo iz Maribora. 
Imam par pitanja (svim Mariborcankama  ): 

1. Zahvat se placa prije embriotransfera na blagajni bolnice (u EUR) kao akontacija. U slucaju da je konacni racun nakon embriotransfera veci od akontacije, potrebno je doplatiti iznos na blagajni bolnice. U slucaju da je konacni racun manji, pacijent mora podici visak uplacenog novcana blagajni bolnice sa pismenom potvrdom odjela o visini vracenog novca. 
Akontaciju troskova treba uplatiti na blagajni bolnice na dan punkcije. Nakon izvrsenog prijenosa zametka (embriotransfer) izdaje se konacni racun. 

Moje pitanje: Koliki je iznos akontacije? Sto se ubraja u akontaciju? 
Iznad je tablica sa cijenikom, nije valda da moras platiti sve sa spiska, pa onda kasnije dobijes novac od onog sto ti nije trebalo?   

Spisak: 

- Priprema dokumentacije (to ok, to da) 
- Priprema pacijentice za stimulaciju ovulacije (i to ok) 
- Folikulometrija (ok, bit ce 2x) 
- Punkcija folkula (ok) 
- Laboratorij (uh, ok) 
- Punkcija testisa i izolacija spermatozoida (ali zasto to? nama to ne treba!) 
- Separacija spermatozoida (SWIM UP) (sto to znaci?) 
- Embriotransfer (ok) 
- Zamrzavanje zametaka ili odmrzavanje zametaka (valda bu) 
- Opca anestezija (naravno) 
- Predanesteziolosko ocjenjivanje sposobnosti za operativni zahvat (a valda ok) 
- Jajne stanice, produzena kultivacija do stadija blastociste (nadam se) 
- Pocetna opskrba jajne stanice (sto je to?) 
- Separacija spermatozoida (mislim da mm samo to treba) 
- Intrauterina inseminacija (zatso to? na to ne idem)

wewa
Postano: uto lip 30, 2009 9:39 am        
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
da krenem od kraja: 
Martina, placas samo ono sto su radili - znaci, neces platiti punkciju testisa i sl, pripremi oko 2200 eura  

Mala maca - zakon nije stupio na snagu, nije jos niti usvojen a nadamo se da nece ni biti. Sto se tice IVF Poliklinike, moji utisci su ok, bili smo, pokusali, nismo uspjeli, ali ima cura koje jesu. 

Taca - super to ide, samo naprijed, drzimo fige za cijeli vrtic embrija i barem jednu bebu plivalicu u maminoj busi! 

ici - nisam dobila novi protokol, trebala bih vec u 7. mj, znaci 2 mj prije postupka, ali nekad moras zvati i ranije zbog stimanja sa svojim ciklusom. posto mi je ovo - jos uvijek - 1. mariborski postupak, ocekujem da ce protokol biti isti, tj. ja imam iste lijekove. decapeptyl i gonal. racunaj do 1000 eura za lijekove, naravno zavisno od godina, ja idem s 3 gonala dnevno.

----------


## Pinky

_nadam se da se marci nece naljutiti sto postam ovoliko dugi post, ali tu je u detalje opisan postupak kod dr. resa u ljubljani/postojni i vrlo je informativan. ako sam nesto pogrijesila, molim te marci brisi me._


lezanka

Pridružen/a: 21. 11. 2008. (12:07:43)
Postovi: 9


PostPostano: ned kol 09, 2009 7:37 pm    Naslov: *Ponavljam kompilaciju iskustva kod dr. Reša*  

Postove u nastavku sam pisao pod utjecajem dojmova nakon svakog odlaska, no iz nekog čudnog razloga je cijeli topik bio obrisan pa i ovi postovi.

Rezultat iskustva kod dr.Reša je da je žena sada u mislim 25-tjednu trudnoće, sa bebicom je sve kako treba. Transferirana su dva embrija, no jedan se prestao razvijati u osmom tjednu trudnoće, no zato drugi već redovito budi ženu, lupka na sve strane i već smo ekstremno emotivno vezani uz nju.

Ginekologica se smijala prije par dana jer se bebica toliko micala da je nekoliko puta morala pokušavati uhvatiti pravu sliku na ultrazvuku kako bi izmjerila parametre. Curica je, odlučili smo se za ime, itd. itd.

Ne postoji apsolutno niti jedan razlog zašto na sljedeći postupak (ako se druga bebica ne dogodi prirodnim putem) ne budemo išli opet kod dr.Reša. Da smo išli u Maribor, došli bi na red taman negdje kada očekujemo da ćemo držati našu curicu u rukama.

Ovo je naše iskustvo iz drugog mjeseca 2009. godine. Oplodnja je bila 24.02.2009, a transfer 26.02.2009.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Na ovom forumu smo našli puno korisnih informacija, no nekako su dominantne Mariborčanke, a o dr. Reš iz Ljubljane ima prilično malo iskustava (jedna stara zatvorena tema), pa sam odlučio podijeliti naše prvo i početno iskustvo.

Nakon par godina pokušavanja i konačno obavljenih svi pregleda meni je dijagnosticirana oligoastenotetrato spermija, te je ponuđeno kao jedino rješenje umjetna oplodnja. Nismo htjeli ići u naše državne klinike, a naše privatne bez nekog posebnog razloga nismo niti uzimali u obzir. Naša liječnica man je preporučila da se naručimo za Maribor, a dok čekamo da probamo u Rijeci. Pošto se u Mariboru čeka prilično dugo, odlučili smo se za dr.Reš-a, koji ima jednako dobre rezultate i mnogo brže se dođe na red.

Ovo mnogo brže je u biti doslovno u danima. Naručivali smo se za prvi pregled početkom 12. mjeseca, i zbog gužve oko praznika prvi termin za prvi razgovor je bio slobodan u drugom tjednu prvog mjeseca. Pa smo tako nekako i dogovorili. No par tjedana kasnije je nešto kasnila menstruacija ženi, pa smo pomaknuli prvi dolazak jedno destak dana da ne potrefimo sljedeći ciklus.

Poziciju ordinacije smo brzo našli na google maps i djelovalo je da ćemo prilično jednostavno stići do njega. No pokazalo se da je satelitska snimka stara i da treba zapravo gledati baš kartu gdje su pravilno ucrtane nove petlje u tom području. Malo smo promašili izlaz, no na sljedećem smo sišli sa brze ceste, jedno 'tko pita ne skita' i stigli smo do tog centra.

Oko centra se nalazi dva parkirališta koja su bila puna, a odmah pored je Interspar trgovina, koja ima svoje parkiralište. I ono je bilo puno (nije veliko), no brzo je netko odlazio pa smo našli mjesto za parkiranje. Sam centar je u biti niz ambulanti i nekakvih trgovina (u prizemlju i na katu) sa natkrivenim trgom u sredini. Ambulanta se nalazi u prizemlju tog trgića pored stepenica. U biti ambulanta se nalazi u sklopu nekakvog malog doma zdravlja, tipa čim se uđe nalaziš se u uskoj dugoj čekaonici, gdje se vidi da ima tu još barem četri nekakve ordinacije. No čim uđeš u prvu sa lijeva dođeš u nekakav predprostor gdje se nalaze sestre, par stolica, wc i primjetiš da tu ima još par ambulanti. Sestrama smo dali nekakvu dokumentaciju (putovnice) da nas uvedu u sustav i pričekali smo vani u onoj prvoj čekaonici par minuta.

Mi smo došli jedno petnaestak minuta prije i kako nije bilo nikoga brzo nas je sestra pozvala kod doktora.

Kod doktora smo malo popričali, on je upisivao naše podatke. Za ženu mu je bio interesantan HSG (prohodnost kanala), te vrijednosti hormona. Moji nalazi spermiograma ga nisu zapravo zanimali jer se tamo radi na licu mjesta. Napravio mi je uzv testisa i dao mi posudicu za ejakulat. Prostor za drkicu/wc je odmah uz ambulantu doktora, tako da zapravo ne izlaziš vani u vanjsku čekaonicu, već u onaj predprostor gdje su sestre. Wc je prostran i ima erotske literature. Čak i nekakav 'automehaničarski' kalendar Smile. Na zidu se nalaze i detaljne upute kako dati uzorak sa slikama (bez spolovila naravno) i na kraju piše da se čašica stavi na stol. Uzorak ne treba stavljati na stol već se nosi odmah nazad u ambulantu liječnika. U međuvremenu je doktor radio uzv jajnika (i što već ide) ženi, te objašnjavao proceduru.

Uzorak ejakulata je stavio pod mikroskop povezan na televiziju/monitor i doslovno vidiš spermije kako se kreću po ekranu. Nije radio nikakvo brojanje, odnosno pravi spermiogram, vjerojatno jer mu ne treba mnoštvo istih već samo par komada, a oni su se vidjeli na ekranu.

Ja sam bio malo razočaran jer sam se nadao pravoj statistici. Naime moj prvi spermiogram je bio prilično loš, i nakon tri+tri mjeseca tableta/promjene navika se dosta popravio, no još uvijek je bio loš. Kako je prošlo još nekih 2 mjeseca zanimalo me da li ima još pozitivnih promjena.

Uglavnom moj nalaz krajem četvrtog mjeseca je bio sljedeći: 7.11 Mio/ml, brzi 9%, polagani 13%, pat.forme 74%. Drugi je bio bolji i treći konačno početkom 11 mjeseca je bio 15.44 Mio/ml, brzi 16%, polagani 14%, pat.forme 69%. Zanimljvo je da mi se postotak brzih i polaganih drastično povečao nakon filtriranja i hranjenja (ona druga kolona) sa 16 i 10 % na 32 i 41 %. No vratimo se na priču.

Sada je slijedilo naše iznenađenje. Pitao je ženu za datum početka zadnjeg ciklusa i počeo pričati proceduru. Ono što nas je na prvi tren zbunilo, što je spominjao datum doslovno 7 dana od naše posjete. Naime mi ćemo početi proceduru odmah sa sljedećom ciklusom. Ima kod sebe lijekove/ampule, injekcije i odmah nam ih je prodao uz napomenu da ako ih u Hrvatskoj nabavimo nekako drugačije/jeftinije, da ih slobodno možemo vratiti i da će nam vratiti novac. Zapravo ovo nisam očekivao, pa nisam niti imao sav novac kod sebe, pa smo mu ostali nešto sitno dužni, a nije htio da idemo do bankomata i vraćamo se, odnosno ostatak mu možemo donijeti na prvi uzv.

Procedura je sljedeća. Naravno to se odnosi na ženu i njeno stanje. Ona je nedavno napunila 30 godina, kanali su prohodni, doktor je na uzv ustanovio da ima policistične jajnike. Ovdje doktorica nije zamjetila to, no spominjala je da se vidi više folikula. Doktor odredi očekivan termin sljedećeg menstrualnog ciklusa i propiše davanje Diphereline 0.1mg nekih 5 dana prije. Drugi dan menstruacije počinje se paralelno dodatno uzimati dvije ampule (jedna injekcija) Menopur 75 i 8 dana nakon početka menstruacije dolazimo na uzv kod njega.

Jedna kutija Diphereline kod njega košta 50 eura trebale su nam 2 kutije. Jedna kutija Menopura košta 200 eura i njih nam je trebalo 2 kutije. Sve zajedno za te ampule znači 500 eura. Taj prvi pregled je koštao 50 eura. Postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje ICSI košta 1100 eura. A rekao je da uzv košta 35 eura.

Tu smo imali malu raspravu sa njim zašto ICSI. Njegov argument je bio kako su statistički potencijalni problemi ploda jednaki umjetnom ili prirodnom oplodnjom, da se ne isplati novčani rizik ponovne procedure (lijekova) i kako bi za klasični postupak (IVF) na ekranu trebalo biti spermatozoida kao u mravinjaku.

Također nam je rekao kako se punkcija radi u Postojni, prvenstveno iz razloga da dođe do nekakvih komplikacija (premda se to do sada nije nikada desilo) i da on zapravo ima jako malo veze sa Postojnom. Odnosno gotovo nikakve. Možda je marketinški za njega zanimljivo povezivati ga da nekakvom specijalnom bolnicom za porodiljstvo, no zapravo se radi prvenstveno o ambulani u Ljubljani i po meni ne bi trebalo previše isticati Postojnu kada se on spominje.

Nakon što smo detalje dogovorili slijedilo je probno davanje injekcije. Naime uzeo je jednu neiskorištenu vodu za ampulu bez lijeka i pokazivao kako se lomi ampula, vadi, miješa sa lijekom, mijenjaju igle, te doslovno pomogao ženi da si ubrizga potkožno tu vodu, a sve kako bi nam pokazao da to nije ništa strašno, a na kraju krajeva to ćemo morati raditi sami svako jutro u 06:00 kada za tjedan dana počnemo. Na prvi uzv smo isto naručeni u 06:00 ujutro. Zanimljivo je da se treba obavezno doći 8 dan nakon početka menstruacije na taj prvi uzv neovisno da li pada u subotu ili nedjelju, što znači da tip doslovno radi svaki dan.

O daljnjem tijeku postupka i novih informacija budem napisao kada se malo toga skupi.

E da skoro sam zaboravio postupak dogovaranja termina. Uglavnom on ima svoje web stranice www.neplodnost.com i tamo je broj fiksnog telefona. Na taj broj se javljaju one sestre iz predčekaonice. Kada sam rekao da se dogovaramo za prvi put, sestra mi je dala broj mobitela od dr. Reša. Razgovor sa njim je bio dosta kratak, odnosno kada sam mu rekao da nam je naša doktorica reklam da moramo ići na umjetnu oplodnju, da nemamo što više pričati nego da opet nazovem sestru i dogovorim termin za ovaj prvi pregled. Doktor priča hrvatski, a sestre razumiju Hrvatski i nije bilo nikakvih problema u dogovaranju termina i kasnijem pomicanju.

---------------------------

Naslov: Dr. Reš Ljubljana - drugi susret
Danas smo bili na prvom UZV-u 8-dana od početka menstruacije i sedmog od početka uzimanja Menopura. Dogovoren termin je bio u 06:00. Mi smo stigli u 06:10.

Zakasnili smo iz dva razloga. Sinoć je pao snijeg u Ljubljani i auto je doslovno bio prekriven snijegom te okovan ledom. Tu smo izgubili nekih neplaniranih 10 minuta. Drugi razlog je slabije snalaženje u Ljubljani po mraku i sniježnom prekrivaču tako da smo prošli skretanje. Ovo kašnjenje spominjem jer smo mislili da li se možda trebamo javiti da ćemo kasniti ili nešto slično, a dilema je bila nepotrebna (i dobro da ga nismo gnjavili pozivom).

Naime stigli smo u onaj 'dom zdravlja' i u čekaonici je već bilo nekih 7 žena / parova. A ulazilo se unutra poretkom kako su ljudi stizali. Mi smo došli na red za nekih 20-30 minuta. Sestre u predprostor su sigle oko 06:30. Kako smo bili među zadnjima sestra je pitala da li ima tko još za UZV i pozvala nas unutra, te nam je potražila njihovu dokumentaciju, o nama, gdje sam vidio da je ipak napravljen spermiogram. Vidio sam postotke 10, 10, 10, 70, a ostatak nisam vidio jer je taman netko završio i bilo je vrijeme za nas.

Čim smo ušli pitao je u kojoj smo fazi, uputio je ženu da se skine, te pitao koliko nam je ostalo još lijekova/hormona. Također si je upisao datum početka menstruacije, i očekivao je da smo i mi upisali na onaj papir sa planom, no nismo.

Napravio je uzv, pronašao je 3 folikula na jednom i 3 na drugom jajniku. Po nekoj njegovoj konstrukciji dobio sam dojam je možda očekivao više, ne znam zbog čega, no nema nekih problema. Mislim da kada je gledao prvi jajnik da je čak kazao kako se vide i neki manji folikuli ili nešto slično. Zaključak je da dođemo opet za tri dana (subota) na uzv i ako budu zadovoljavajuće veličine, da ćemo dobiti stop injekciju i da bi punkcija bila u ponedjeljak. E da, uzv je vaginalni.

Nama je do danas ostala još samo jedna ampula Dipherelina (u Hrvatskoj se prodaje pod Decapeptil) i on nam je dao još jednu (uz onu koju smo donijeli sa sobom), da imamo za sutra i prekosutra. Te je za danas upotrijebio dodatnu svoju ampulu dipherelina i dvije menopura (koje smo mi donijeli) i dao (ubrizgao?) ženi.

Pitao je za ostatak pribora da li nam treba i tada smo se sjetili da nam da dvije duge injekcije (50mm) za miješanje one tekućine i hormona, jer ovdje u apotekama imaju samo do 35 mm duge (možda 38 mm), a jedna se čak i dobro čudila kako nikada nije imala takve. Vađenje pomiješane tekućine i hormona dipherelina je malo kompliciranije, taman na knap, sa iglom dugom 35 mm, a sa 50mm dugom je bez problema.

Također je žena zamijetila da kada joj je on dao injekcije nije ih skoro ništa osjetila, a neki put kada si sama daje zna ju peckati to samo davanje. Njen zaključak je bio da si je davala previše plitko.

Sam uzv je koštao 35 eura, te dvije ampule Dipherelina 14 eura.

Da ne zaboravim. Spavali smo u hostelu. Sada po zimi nije sezona i on je poluprazan. Dvokrevetna soba sa svojim kupatilom (naravno toplom vodom, žena se tuširala) i wc-om, te dva eura turističke takse je koštala ukupno 50 eura. Praktično kod hostela je full fleksibilan check-out (doslovno baciš ključ u kutiju), te nema dodataka ako uzmeš samo jedan dan. Apartmani imaju vrlo uzak i nepraktičan check-in/out period, sa silnim dodacima za jedan dan/čudno vrijeme dolazaka i sl. Jeftiniji hoteli su nešto skuplji i isto imaju npr. check-out poslje 07:00, a tada smo mi npr. već krenuli iz Ljubljane..

Opet su me skoro zbunili kada smo dolazili u Ljubljanu, gdje treba sići sa autoceste/zapravo obilaznice. Uglavnom skreće se/izlazi prvom sljedećem izlazu nakon izlaza 'ljubljana-brdo'. Naime google je lijepo pokazao da se sljedeći izlaz zove 'ljubljana-podutik', no zapravo sljedeći izlaz (na koji se mora naravno skrenuti) je bio skretanje mislim za 'ljubljana-sjever' (uglavnom skroz desno se mora ići) i vrlo brzo se pojavii skretanje/izlaz 'ljubljana-podutik'. Kada se makne sa obilaznice, prvo lijevo, prvo moguće desno i ravno cca 500 m i dođe se pred taj centar Dravlje. Naravno mi smo ovaj put išli u drugom smjeru u hostel.

-----------------------------

Naslov: Dr. Reš Ljubljana - treći susret
Evo već smo se vratili sa završnog ultrazvuka. Uglavnom analizirao je broj i veličine folikula na UZV-u, te odredio punkciju za utorak. Ja sam se malo iznenadio kada sam vidio na ekranu veličinu folikule od 1.83 cm. Nekako sam imao percepciju da su jajnici veličine testisa Smile Pomaknuo je planiranu punkciju za jedan dan, te je ženi dao zadnje injekcije menopura i dipherelina (decapeptila). Dobili smo STOP injekciju i to 2 ampule Pregnyl 5000 IU (= 10000 IU), koje žena treba dobiti u duboko meso (u guzu, a one prije su se davale potkožno u području trbuha) i to si treba dati (u biti vjerojatno ću joj ja dati) u nedjelju u 21:00. A u Postojnu se trebamo pojaviti u utorak u 08:00.

Danas smo stigli na UZV par minuta prije šest sati (ujutro) i već je bilo jedno pet parova / žena prije nas, tako da smo došli na red tek oko 06:30, a do tada smo imali prilike poslušati čak dvije vremenske prognoze na prvom programu Radio Slovenije Smile Za utorak sam ga pitao i potvrdno je odgovorio da se na red za punkciju stiže kako je tko prvi stignuo tamo, kao i ovdje za UZV, no o tom iskustvu naknadno.

UZV je već standardno koštao 35 eura, STOP injekcija 24 eura i 7 eura ampula dipherelina (pošto smo sve već prije potrošili), a kada dođemo na punkciju trebamo donijeti 1100 eura za ICSI postupak.

U Ljubljani se već jako dobro snalazimo, nije bilo snijega, a i hostel je bio jednako zadovoljavajući. Već prošli put smo otkrili, a i ovaj put uzeli na jednoj od benziskih postaja uz autocestu kavu u putnim šalicama i baš sam zadovoljan sa njima, no tko više voli na miru piti kavu već rano ujutro radi kafić na ulazu u sklopu onog doma Dravje.

---------------------------

Naslov: Dr. Reš Ljubljana - četvrti susret u Postojni
Danas smo bili na punkciji u Postojni.

Postojna je mnogo manje mjesto od Ljubljane i kratki pogled na google maps daje veliku sigurnost u jednostavni dolazak do bolnice. Na slikama na internet stranicama dr. Reša (www.neplodnost.com) se gore nalazi slika bijele zgrade (zima je i nema baš zelenila te je žena htjela baš tu na slici kratiti put do ulaza Smile) i mi smo mislili da tu treba ući. Greška. U lijevom kutu se ful sitno vidi neka plava zgrada. Ordinacija dr. Reša u Postojni se nalazi u toj plavoj zgradi. Ispred tih dviju povezanih zgrada se nalazi parkiralište, a ima ga i okolo tako da nije problem pronaći mjesto za parking.

Najkraći put do ordinacije bi bio kroz glavna vrata (vidljiva sa ceste), kada ta vrata ne bi bila zaključana. Dokaz tome je da svi zaposlenici tu ulaze. Naime stigli smo sat vremena ranije (u 07:00) i vidio sam da svi imaju ključeve, te tu ulaze. Ulaz u ordinaciju (zapravo čekaonicu ordinacije) je baš iz tog hodnika koji gleda na zaključani ulaz bolnice. Na vratima ulaza u tu čekaonicu se nalazi ona kakteristična slika sa papira dr. Reša, zapravo i sa web stranica.

Asistent (možda čak biolog) je brzo stigao i tada smo skužili da su to zapravo vrata ulaza u čekaonicu ordinacije. Ovaj put ordinacija je nešto potpuno drugačije u odnosu na onu u Ljubljani. Dok u Ljubljani, prostor koji koriste za uzv i konzultacije zaparavo je samo jedna prostoriju, a čekaonice i ostale prostorije dijele sa ostalim ordinacijama, ovdje se radi o mnogo većem prostoru sa dosta prostorija, koje isključivo koristi dr. Reš.

Čekaonica je prilično prostrana (predčekaonica (ali zapravo gdje čekaš) u Ljubljani je uža i jako duga). Postoji prostor tipa šalter (koji se ne koristi), poseban wc za potrebe pacijenata, poseban za osoblje, te poseban prostor za složeni postupak izdavanja ejakulata Smile Zanimljivo sa enormno porno literature, tipa 20-30 časopisa. Nije mi baš jasno čemu sve to. No dobro.

Doktor je stigao već oko 07:30 i relativno brzo nas je pozvao u unutra u drugi dio ordinacije. Odmah je poslao ženu na skidanje, mene na davanje uzorka, te mi je pojasnio kada se vratim sa ejakulatom da stanem na nekakve tanke papuče i doklizim u prostor (salu, kako god) gdje se radi punkcija i gdje će već biti žena.

Kada sam se vratio sa složenog postupka izdavanja uzorka i doklizio u prostor, žena je ležala na ginekološkom stolu/stolici (kako se to već uopće zove), a punkcija je već bila gotova. Potom je doktor uputio ženu da se obuće, a meni da pričekam da vidimo da li ima spermija u ejakulatu. U to neko vrijeme se na monitoru moglo vidjeti kako onaj asistent (ili možda biolog) usisava, prebacuje ili što god radi sa ženinim jajnim stanicama. Nakon nekog vremena stavili su i uzorak ejakulata pa se su se vidjeli i spermići na ekranu. Taman u to vrijeme je bio i gotov nekakav nalaz gdje je ustanovljeno kako su uspješno izvađene 5 jajne stanice.

Potom smo otišli zajedno do doktorovog stola gdje nam je objasnio dalje proceduru i zakazao ponovni dolazak dva dana kasnije. Također je rekao kako broj jajnih stanica je manji nego što bi statistički mogao biti, no da je dobro i to. Kazao je kako se na prvom postupku obično daju dvije ampule Menopura da bi se vidjelo kako utjeću na proces kod žene, te kako bi u slučaju nekih narednih postupaka, vjerojatno žena dobila više ampula, pošto sa ovom količinom nije došlo do nekakve hiperstimulacije, već manje od očekivane. Propisao je ženi svakih 12 sati da stavlja dvije 'kuglice' Urogestana (bolje vaginalno nego nekako drugačije, tablete?), te da bi bilo dobro da uzima i andol 100. Tu i trenutak kada se plaća 1100 eura sam postupak.

Glede dileme Ljubljana vs Postojna i dr.Reš, možda bi ipak mogli kazati da se glavni procesi dešavaju u Postojni, no veze sa Bolnicom u Postojni nema. Bez obzira što je prostor dosta velik (cca 100 ili nešto više kvadrata), u biti se sigurno radi o iznajmljenom prostoru i ništa više. Naravno svi tamo znaju za njega, jer su nas morali upućivati do ordinacije. Naime (nisam završio kako se dolazi do ordinacije), da bi stigli do ordinacije morate proći kroz prolaz između plave i bijele zgrade te na drugom ulazu (zadnjem) lijevo ući unutra. Tu je nakakva čekaonica te bolnice, a u predčekaonicu ordinacije (hodnik bolnice) se ulazi odmah na desno nakon ulaska u bolnicu. Ako je svjetlo u čekaonici ordinacije odmah će te znati da ste na pravom putu, a ako dođete prije svih malo prošvrljajte.

Što se tiće same punkcije. Mislim da se tu digla prevelika fama oko toga. Mi smo znali da postoji mogućnost opće anestezije (no nisam siguran da li je uopće ona moguća kod dr.Reša) i žena je mislila da će dobiti barem nekakvu lokalnu anesteziju. Ja sam znao da neće pošto to nisam nigdje pročitao. U stvari sama mogućnost opće anestezije je stvorila famu oko toga.

Žena je rekla da ju je više bilo strah od tog postupka, nego što je on uopće bolan. Igla za punkciju je neka ful velika. Tipa doslovno iz ribičkih priča. Dok je doktor radi punkciju (i pratio ju na uzv) žena je morala lagano pritiskati rukama taj prostor mislim kako se jajne stanice ne bi pomicale u toku postupka. Rekla je da nije ništa posebno bolilo i samo kada je prešao na drugi jajnik mu je rekla da malo stane, da udahne i da može nastaviti. Ništa strašno. Sitno ju je iznenadilo samo koliko je tu bilo tekućine.

Kasnije kada smo se vraćali je par puta osjetila nekakvo peckanje, čak je rekla malo jaču bol nego što ju je osjetila u samom postupku, no bol je brzo prošla, a kasnije kada bi je pitao kako se osjeća, rekla bi da ništa više ne osjeća, odnosno da se dobro smjestila u autu. U početku je spustila sic, no brzo ga je vratila i vozila se normalno. Kada smo stigli doma (prije toga smo otišli do ginekologice po recept) prošetali smo se do apoteke (po onaj urogestan i andol) i čak smo krenuli malo više do grada, no u jednom trenutku je rekla da bolje da se vratimo, jer osjeća ful sitno peckanje i kako nema potrebe da pretjeruje, a osobito što nije problem do negdje doći, već se istim putem treba i vratiti.

Nastavak slijedi nakon transfera, odnosno sljedeće posjete Postojne. Pitali smo doktora kada će nam javiti da li treba uopće dolaziti u Postojnu, na što je on odgovorio da treba doći obavezno, nevezano za uspjeh oplodnje/razvoja jajne stanice kako bi se na miru objasnilo, što se dogodilo i eventualno dogovorili daljnji postupci, a ne da se priča preko telefona.

Rezime troškova za prvi pokušaj (nadamo se uspješan) bi bio:
- 121 eura za 2 incijalne kutije (po 7 ampula Dipherelina (Decapeptil u HR)) + 3 dodane ampule
- 400 eura za dvije kutije (po 10 ampula Menopura)
- 24 eura, za stop injekciju
- 50 eura prvi pregled
- 2*35 eura za dva ultrazvuka
- 1100 eura ICSI
- 2*50 eura (za dva noćenja u Ljubljani u dvokrevetnoj sobi, 06:00 je prerano za ne spavati tamo)
- sitno manje od 100 eura za plin za pet posjeta (imamo ugrađeni plin u autu), a vinjetu smo već imali
- <100 eura za sve moguće druge direktne troškove (tipa nekakve većere, pića, hrana, grickalice i pića po putu, itd... zanemarimo šoping u Ljubljani, baš smo se morali prošetati pored H&M-a Smile )
= max 2065 eura

Prema informacijama sa foruma, za četri ampule Menopura ukupni iznos raste za dodatnih 400 eura, ako se vozite na benzin, još recimo 100 eura.

Brojke ističem, premda generalno za dobiti djecu naravno svima kojima ne ide na prirodan način, novac uopće nije bitan, no to je bilo često pitanje koje su nam svi prijatelji postavili, a i majka je čula neke dezinformacije o brojkama tipa 4-5000 eura. Pa neka se zna.

--------------------------

Naslov: Dr. Reš Ljubljana - peti susret u Postojni
Od pet stanica, četri su uspješno oplođene, dobro se razvile i dva embrija su transferirana. Veee.... Very Happy

Ovaj odlazak je nekako bio prilično čudan. Naime imao sam osječaj kao da idem na nekakav mali izletić, ranga malo van grada na šetnju. Put već jako dobro poznajemo, ordinaciju, što nam je potrebno na putu (odnosno da i nije baš puno), tj. da je ostalo jako malo nepoznanica. Osim naravno najbitnije. Sve prijašnje puteve ipak bi se sitno pripremili i prekontrolirali da li nam je sve spremno.

Na zadnjem nalazu punkcije, gdje je pisalo kada moramo doći, pisalo je istaknuto i da žena dođe sa punim mjehurom, tako da je putem žena pila više vode nego inače. No izgleda previše jer je taman pred Postojnu pritisak bio neizdrživ, tako da sam skrenuo nakon ulaza u Postojnu na prvu benzinsku postaju, možda kilometar prije bolnice, da isprazni mjehur. Mislim da je Petrolova benziska i preporučujem da nitko nikada ne ide tamo obaviti nuždu, jer je wc iznimno neuredan i prljav. Ovo sa punim mjehurom je bila potpuna nepotrebna komplikacija jer se prije, u tijeku i nakon transfera uopće nije spominjalo pitanje punog mjehura!

Došli smo malo prije 08:30 i jedan par je bio prije nas, a sa vremenom je došlo dva-tri para. Također smo propustili jedan par dodatno pošto je kasnio za punkciju.

Čim smo ušli u ordinaciju, ženu je poslao da se skine i tada smo saznali da su se uspješno oplodile četri jajne stanice. Kasnije kada smo pričali sa njim kazao je da u biti oni smatraju uspjehom ako se oplodi 50% stanica. Također je naglasio da su se naše stanice lijepo pravilno razvile.

Na detaljnoj obavijesti za ženinog ginekologa nalazi se i slike prenesenih embrija. Inaće na toj obavijesti stoji i da smo mi 2289 par, vrijeme punkcije u 07:30, denudacije (ogoljivanje) u 10:15 i ICSI postupka u 11:00. Po svim podacima na toj obavijesti mislim da se ono peto jajašce uopće nije oplodilo, jer su tu neke brojke na nuli o 3PN, 1PN i broju embrija zaostalih u razvoju.

Premda sam imao dojam da zna tko smo, doktor je tražio da žena kaže jasno tko je, a to je isto pitao i biolog u sali, pa pretpostavljam da im je to nekakva garancija da ne dođe do zabune. Nakon što je žena legla na stol i doktor je počeo pripreme morali smo donijeti još jednu odluku i to ono ekstremno jasno i glasno, da čuje doktor i da čuje biolog. Tek u nekakvom trećem pokušaju smo uspjeli Smile

Naime morali smo se odlučiti koliko će embrija biti transferirano. Mi smo malo ostali zatečeni, pošto smo imali dojam da je logično da ćemo transferirati dva sa svim posljedicama koje može donijeti taj odabir, poput muke odabira dva umjesto jednog imena Smile No doktor je naglasio da je to naša odluka i da ne smije biti nekakve sugestije. Nešto je komentirao tipa da imamo pravo (možda zakonsko?) na transfer tri embrija no da oni to ne rade. Pitali smo ga o nekakvoj statistici i kazao je da većina transferira dva, no neki i samo jedan.

Nakon što smo jasno kazali (da i biolog čuje) da želimo transfer dva embrija, gledali smo na ekranu kako biolog prikuplja embrije, te kako je tu nekava sitna pauza došli smo razgovorom do teme Maribora.

Uglavnom pitao je ženu kako se osjeća od punkcije, na što je ona odgovorila da super i da ništa više ne osjeća, no da se malo prepala postupka više zbog postojanja mogućnosti anestezije. Kada je pitao odakle nam ta informacija, žena je odgovorila da je pročitala u detaljnim uputama o postupku Mariborske bolnice. Rekao je da oni ne rade anesteziju, no kako je tu bolnica pa bi se valjda moglo (to mi je bilo malo nejasno, ne rade ali može), no pitao je da li znamo koliko se naplaćuje anestezija, što ja naravno nisam znao.

Tada smo spomenuli da se u Mariboru prilično čeka na postupak, tipa godina dana, na što je on odgovorio nešto tipa da mu nije jasno zašto oni ne rade više postupaka, jer kao imaju kapaciteta i sl., odnosno da Maribor radi jednako postupaka godišnje kao i oni premda su mnogo manji. Mi smo komentirali da smo pročitali na forumu nešto tipa porođajni ili da je otišao neki biolog, no po njegom izrazu dobio sam dojam da on misli da nije to razlog, a možda sam i krivo protumačio.

Taman tada negdje se pojavio biolog sa stanicama. Uglavnom, žena sam transfer nije uopće osjetila, odnosno sam postupak je potpuno bezbolan, a zamijetio sam da je tu specijalnu injekciju (fleksibilna nemetalna, pvc?) uvlačio doktor i da je dao znak biologu da pritisne na injekciji da se sadržaj transferira. Tj. doktor nakon što je uvukao tu specijalnu injekciju nije micao ruke, dok se nije transfer završio aktiviranjem injekcije od strane biologa, vjerojatno da se transfer izvede na pravom mjestu.

Potom se biolog vratio u svoj prostor provjeriti da li je injekcija prazna, odnosno da embriji nisu slučajno ostali u njoj. Kada je biolog javio da je sve uredu, doktor je uputio ženu da smo gotovi i da se može ići obući. Znači nije bilo nikakvog 15-minutnog čekanja, možda max 15 sekundi dok se biolog nije javio.

Na kraju je slijedio razgovor sa doktorom o daljnjem tijeku postupka. Uglavnom 13.03. bi žena trebala napraviti test trudnoće, a također se za tri dana moramo odlučiti što sa ostala dva embrija. Naime za tri dana moramo nazvati doktora ujutro da vidimo da li su se embriji uspješno nastavili razvijati, te ako jesu, embriji petog dana se mogu zamrznuti za buduće postupke.

Takošer žena treba nastaviti sa stavljanjem dva puta dnevno onaj Urogestan, zapravo valjda u slučaju trudnoće izgleda skroz do 12. tjedna trudnoće. Nešto je pričao kako hormona progesterona ima u dosta visokoj razini u žena, no kao što ako ga iz nekog razloga ima manje, pa je bolje koristiti te kapsule.

To je bilo uglavnom to i taj zadnji posjet se ništa ne plaća. Javim kada budem znao za ostatak embrija i informacije o zamrzavanju, te naravno rezultat 13.03.

Skoro sam zaboravio još nešto napisati što sam primjetio. Dok smo u nekom trenutku pričali o uspješnosti postupka, ja sam kazao kako sam pročitao da je najkompliciraniji trenutak (sa najvećom vjerojatnošću neuspjeha) upravo transfer i zadržavanje embrija u maternici, no dobio sam dojam prema njegovom odgovoru (koje vjerojatno proistjeće ih iskustva) da nije to toliki problem, odnosno da kvalitetnim embrijima ne bi trebalo biti teško se zadržati. Spominjao je i van materničke trudnoće i sl., no prema svemu do sada što sam pročitao imao sam dojam da je velik problem u hvatanju embrija za maternicu, no sada me nekako razuvjerio.

To sam zamijetio kod njega u još jednom komentaru. Naime spomenuli smo mu slučaj gdje su u Mariboru transferirali (naša poznanica) tri embrija i kako se samo jedan zadržao (djete će brzo u školu), stil njegovog izraza o toliko velikom pobačaju (neki stručan izraz je upotrijebio a ne pobačaj) mi daje filing da nije takvo što očekivao. Ne znam, možda sam vidio više informacija nego što ih je bilo Confused

Eto toliko.

---------------------------------

Ono najbitnije... danas u ujutro je napravljen test na trudnoću (onaj piš test) i pozitivan je Very Happy ... Ona druga linija je na nekih recimo 70% - 80% zatamnjenosti kao i ona referentna. Very Happy Very Happy Onda dok smo pokušavali prirodnim putem, te linije nikada nije bilo.

Danas ćemo zvati ginekologa za taj test preko krvi (beta?)... u biti već je žena pokušavala dobiti, no nitko se nije javljao.

Od transfera do danas, je žena redovito vaginalno (pročitao sam da netko pije te tablete) stavljala dvije kuglice Utrogestana u 06:00 i u 18:00. Trbuh joj se nešto napuhnuo, počela je malo laganije lastik hlaće nositi, te nekakve promjene je osjećala u području trbuha. Naravno nikada nisi siguran da li se spremala menstruacija. Također su joj se grudi nešto povećale i postale su osjetljivije.

U biti samo na dan transfera nije radila, a dan poslje je normalno išla na posao (uredski posao za kompjuterom). Čak smo se i dosta šetali, ono par km po šetnji. Bila je navećer poslje jela nešto pospanija (no tu može naravno biti više razloga, npr. ona je inaće i anemična, a i moraš se probuditi u 06:00 za stavljanjeg tog utrogestana). Uglavnom posve normalno smo se ponašali. U biti išli bi malo sporije, dok smo se šetali i recimo nije apsolutno ništa teško nosila.

Također za ručkom je uzimala prenatalne multivitamine i omega 3 kapsule. Ja sam nastavio kao i prije piti koktel tableta i kapsula, za slučaj da nam ne uspije, a sama spermatogeneza je cca 60 dana.

Doktora Reša sam nazvao peti dan da saznamo koliko je embrija zamrznuto. Nije se javio na moja dva poziva u razmaku 15-tak minuta, no vjerojatno je tada bio sa nekim u nekom postupku. Naime kazao nam je da ga nazovemo otprilike u isto vrijeme kada smo mi bili tamo na transferu. Za nekih pola sata (oko 09:45) on me nazvao nazad i već je izlazio iz bolnice Postojna, te je rekao da je sigurno jedan embrij zamrznut, a možda i dva, no da nazovem sutra pa će znati točno.

Nazvao sam sutra opet oko 09:15. Prošlo je malo vremena dok se nismo razumili tko sam. Naime kada ga se zove u svezi nečeg treba govoriti ženino ime i prezime, jer sve vode na njeno ime. Uglavnom rekao je da su oba dva embrija zamrznuta, provjerio je sa biologom (čuo sam preko telefona jer mu je bio blizu) i potvrdio da su oba preostala embrija zamrznuta.

Generalno nema pojma kako ide dalje procedura sa tim smrzlićima, no kada mu javimo za trudnoću (kada se napravi nalaz krvi), budem pitali koliko se čuvaju i sl.

Jednu stvar znamo sigurno, a to je da ne smijemo ponoviti test trudnoće preko mokraće, jer se prema iskustvu drugih zna dogoditi da se za par dana pokaže negativnim, i da u biti osoba doživi nepotrebni šok.

Ja jesam bio da se zapravo odmah testira ta razina hormona preko krvi, no bolja polovica nije nešto bila za to, već je htjela prvo sa tim klasičnim testom, a ja nisam naravno htio gnjaviti ili inzistirati.

Juhu... javim kakav je bio rezultat bete...
_________________

----------


## marči

dapače, ovakvi postovi hvale vrijedni!

molim vas imajte strpljenja. sve ću urediti i posložiti slijedeći tjedan. nema me za vikend.

hvala vam.

m  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

ima li ova novotvorena tema smisla, nakon onog članka??

----------


## bublica3

ima smisla Blekonja! Ovaj zakon nema šanse ka se dugo održi, samo svaka od nas se mora dignit na noge! 
Puno nas je, više nego njih  !

 :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## bebica2009

Blekonja jesi uspjela što dogovoriti?
Ja sam slala e-mail i odmah su mi odgovorili, poslali cijene i upute.

----------


## Jelena

Već sam postavila na Potpomognutoj u privatnim, nisam se još navikla na ovaj topic:

"Na stranici klinike dr. Reša  http://www.neplodnost.com/ stoji da imaju 4 ginekologa i 2 embriologa. Je li netko vidio nekog drugog ginekologa osim dr. Reša? (Ne mislim na embriologe, samo ginekologe)."

----------


## ksena28

jel netko dobio odgovor iz maribora i termin za prvi dogovor a slao je papire u zadnje u zadnja tri četiri tjedna? jel doista moguće da nas više ne primaju ni na konzultacije?  :?

----------


## ivica_k

mi smo poslali papire u mb početkom kolovoza, dobili odgovor da smo na listi čekanja nakon 15tak dana...od tada ništa :/

----------


## ina33

> mi smo poslali papire u mb početkom kolovoza, dobili odgovor da smo na listi čekanja nakon 15tak dana...od tada ništa :/


Jeste li vi ostali u odgovoru dobivali neki termin ili ne? Možda su i drugi dobivali takav općeniti odgovor, znam da sam ja, kad sam svojedobno zvala, dobila odgovor da sam zabilježena i da će mi se javiti par mjeseci prije nego što dođemo na red i tek na upit je li to otprilike za godinu dana su mi rekli, da, 12-13 mjeseci, ovisi, javit će mi se... To je bilo pred par godina.

----------


## ivica_k

sbonetic je napisala da je ubrzo nakon odgovora da su upisani na listu čekanja dobila i termin postupka...to je bilo u srpnju

----------


## Aurora*

> mi smo poslali papire u mb početkom kolovoza, dobili odgovor da smo na listi čekanja nakon 15tak dana...od tada ništa :/


Isto i kod nas, s tom razlikom da smo mi papire poslali sredinom kolovoza. Pocetkom rujna sam ih zvala (i iz prve dobila), neznajuci da su mi tocno taj dan poslali postu s uniformiranim odgovorom. Tada su mi rekli da su nam otvorili karton i stavili nas na listu cekanja, te da se ceka godinu dana. Rekli su da ce zaprimljenu dokumentaciju pregledati lijecnicki konzilij i da cemo nakon toga u roku 4-6 tjedana dobiti njihov konkretniji odgovor s tocnim terminom.

----------


## maca2

Ja sam poslala molbu i papire 28.8.2009. i dobila odgovor 4.rujna da su zaprimili našu molbu i stavili nas na listu čekanja , te da ću dobiti detaljniji odgovor kroz par tjedana - još uvijek ništa  :/

----------


## marta26

evo danas sam poslala papire, drzte fige da  nas opce prime, pa makar za godinu i po da dodjemo na red, ak ne zatrudnim prije, planiram u ljubljanu, pa cemo vidjeti. puse svima i drzimo si fige,. super za ovu temu, na zalost sada ce nas sve vise ici vanka, valjda doktor res nece imati listu cekanja nakon tolike navale

----------


## Mali Mimi

mi smo krajem 7 poslali papire i dobili isto neki odgovor da smo zapisani na listu i da ćemo dobit kroz par tjedan oddgovor sa točnim terminom... i ništa zvala sam ih prije 15-tak dana pa su mi rekli nek zovem krajem 9 mj. da se naručim za konzultacije u 1 mj. a sada ih ne mogu dobiti na telefon, i kako ću se sada naručiti jel ih netko uspio dobiti telefonski ili preko maila u zadnje vrijeme?

----------


## marta26

mali mimi, neke cure su pisale da su ima poslali termni konzultacija nakon sto su oni njima postom dokumentaciju, pa ce vjerovatno i tebi tako, drzim fige svima koliko nas ima da nas prime, i da bar nas 50 posto prije zatrudni neg dodje na red  :Grin:

----------


## kate32

I ja sam poslala papire krajem 08 mjeseca i rekli su mi da če mi poslati datum za konzultacije ali isto još uvijek ništa, ja sam mislila čekati još ovaj tjedan i onda sljedeći zvati kada će mi biti konz.

----------


## ici

Cure molim vasa napišete cijenu postupka u zadnje vrtime čisto da ima na jednom mjestu
Tnx  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## miška

Može li mi koja od vas napisati koje to papire šaljete na mail ? :? 
Uputite nas neupućene,hvala

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Cure molim vasa napišete cijenu postupka u zadnje vrtime čisto da ima na jednom mjestu
> Tnx


Imaš malo poviše kopiran tekst od Martine i tamo piše detaljno po stavkama rekla je sve skupa oko 2200 E e sad šta su njoj točno radili dali IVF ili ICSI

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Može li mi koja od vas napisati koje to papire šaljete na mail ? :? 
> Uputite nas neupućene,hvala


evo isto kopirano odozgo od Martine

trebaju, trebaju sad i nama! (mi oboje hrvatski drzavljani)
Ja sam napravila brosuricu (uvezla sam sve kao biljeznicu, cak sam kasniej dobila pohvalu od doca ):
- 1str. moje pismo i molba
- 2.stranica preslike putovnica od oba partnera (to su me trazili bas)
- 3str. na A4 ukratko nasa povijest bolesti i svi postupci (po tockama)
- svi nalazi iskopirani naravno (original je kod mene) i ispod svakog je broj stranice

----------


## wewa

zbilja se ne moze znati koliko ce postupak kostati dok ne dodjete na blagajnu - kako stoji u protokolu, cijena boda je promjenljiva. ja ovaj put nemam nista za smrznuti, a ukupna suma je oko 1700 eura, sto je super!

----------


## Matko

Dobar dan drage forumaašice.ja isto moram u Sloveniju..mislim kada se odlucim i skupim novac za postupak koji trebam.
Nesto mi nije jasno ja sam u u Slo. upucena u skroz dugu bolnicu i naravno kod drugog liječnika.nije valjda da samo ja it cijeloga Split trebam baš taj postupak..i nitko više.M.M  ima balansiranu trisonomiju izmedju 2 i 4 kromosoma to je nas razlog .molila bih da mi se jave forumašice sa možda sličnom dijagnozom.Pozdrav Matko  :Smile:

----------


## Bebel

Tko uskoro ide u MB neka se u ime forumašica dr V. zahvali za izjevu na HR
b
http://rnz.hrt.hr/view_file.php?dat_id=31057&view=y

*Matko* od   :Heart:  ti želim da što prije ostaneš trbušasta.

----------


## maca2

Evo ja danas bila na prvoj folikulometriji ( 8. dan ciklusa, 12 menopura do sada ) u Ljubljani kod dr. Reša.
Stanje je sljedeće: na lijevom jajniku jedan vodeći folikul od 12mm i nekoliko sitnih, na desnom 5 folikula između 10-12mm. Činilo mi se da je očekivao veći broj ali kaže da je i ovo solidno, pohvalio mi je endometrij - 9mm, kaže super za 8.dan ciklusa!  :Grin:  
Produžio mi je terapiju do utorka kada opet idem na UZV i uključio u terapiju 3 kom. citrotida ( danas, sutra, prekosutra) - citr. sam platila 40eura komad, ne znam koliko su kod nas jer nisam znala da će mi trebati pa se nisam raspitivala, ovako sam kupila kod njega.
UZV se radi u 6h ujutro pa se malo teško dići u pola 4 da iz ZG stignemo do 6, ali sve se može, cesta je 90% autoput i ovako rano nema gužve, ordinaciju je jako lako i brzo naći...
Dr. je bio ljubazan i objašnjavao sve što me zanimalo. 
Punkcija je u četvrtak ili petak  ( u Postojni ), već me malo frka jer nema anestezije a prošlu sam odradila u Petrovoj uz anesteziju i svejedno se srušila u nesvijest   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## magi7

Maca2, neka te nije strah. Ja sam pretprošlu punkciju imala u Rijeci i doslovno sam vrištala od bolova, a prošlu subotu sam imala kod dr Reša. Bila sam isto sva prestrašena. Uzela prije puta 2 nalgesina S i zaista nije bilo uopće strašno. Doktor ima zaista nježnu ruku, vjeruj mi. Pozdrav i neka bude što bolje stanice i da ih se oplodi što više.

----------


## marta26

maca, kako to da nema anestezije??zar se kod njega ne moze nadoplatiti za anesteziju?

----------


## maca2

Koliko znam sve cure koje su ovdje na forumu, a bile su kod Reša išle su na punkciju bez anestezije. On u biti ne nudi, već samo ako pitaš kaže da postoji mogućnost ali nema potrebe, pročitala sam negdje i inf. da je anestezija par stotina eura - stvarno nemam još love i za to uz sve ostale troškove vezane uz ovo   :Sad:  
magi7, hvala na podršci - sad mi je lakše!
Koliko si ti imala stanica i koliko ih se oplodilo, jesu ti šta zamrznuli, koja ti je bila terapija? Može i ma PP ako ovdje trolamo temu   :Wink:

----------


## ici

ma anestezija ti je oko 50€ i još pregled anesteziologa 50€ znaći oko 100€ sve skupa

----------


## aleksandraj

Drage moje forumasice, vjerujem da Vam iz MB nista ne javljaju jer ce vjerojatno ubacivati po redu ako netko odustane. Isto je bilo i sa mnom. Prosle godine sam bila na konzltacijama i dr. V. je rekao da ce me zbog godina ubaciti u hitan postupa tj. cim netko odustane (39+ imate prednost). Tako je i bilo. Nisam ni slala papire (osim sto sam ponijela na konzultacije), a dobila sam protokol u osmom mjesecu..zelim i vama svima da vas iznenade

----------


## sandric

Pozdrav za sve forumasice. Ja sam cekalica Maribora za 05/2010god. za prvi IVF. Za konsultacije sam zvala u aprilu a termin dobila u junu. Znaci tacno dva mjeseca sam cekala za konsultacije. Kad sam otisla tamo ponjela sam sa sobom kopije dosadasnjih nalaza i to je sve bilo dovoljno. Dr. nije imao zbog cega puno razmisljati, imala sam dvije laparaskop. operacije zbog vanmatericnih trudnoca ( prva trudnoca je bila prirodno a druga stimulisana klomifenom), nemam desni jajovod a lijevi je ostao i pitanje je sta je s njim. Kod muza sve ok. Tako da je dr. odmah predlozio IVF i termin je nepuna godina dana kasnije. Dani prolaze nekad sporo nekad brzo. Preokupirana sam poslom i stednjom za Sloveniju. Zamolila bih forumasice koje su vise upoznate od mene da mi pokusaju ( okvirno ) izracunati koliko ce me kostati IVF sa lijekovima ako je kod mene PCOS i zacepljen jajovod a kod mm je sve ok. Cijenu lijekova mozete uzeti po vasim apotekama jer ja svejedno moram preci u drugu zemlju da ih kupim zbog toga sto ni jedna apoteka kod mene u gradu nema te lijekove ( mozda imaju neke apoteke u B.Luci )  ali meni je bliza Hrvatska za nabaviti.  I mozete li mi reci kad bi trebala da pocne moja stimulacija ako je termin 05/2010god. Hvala i pozzzz

----------


## sandric

I da zaboravila sam, hvala na ovoj temi. Super je kad smo svi na jednom mjestu i kad se mozemo konsultovati. Ja nisam nesto puno upoznata sa svim ovim, iskreno ovo je moje ucenje o svemu sto me ceka pa mi je mnogo lakse uz Vas.

----------


## Strike

Menzes sam dobila danas oko 16h,jako slabo krvarenje,pa neznam dali da danas računam 1.dan,ili tek sutra?
Sa kontracepcijom bi trebala početi 7.dc

----------


## ksena28

sad će u dnevniku hrt-a biti mariborska klinika i egzodus hrvatica

----------


## Strike

> sad će u dnevniku hrt-a biti mariborska klinika i egzodus hrvatica


 :/ zakasnila

----------


## ksena28

bio par iz VŽ s preslatkom malom plavom ljepoticom koji su tamo uspjeli iz FET-a (ako je forumašica, sorry, nisam baš u toku ovih dana), bio dr Vlaisavljević koji je više govorio o uspješnosti svoje klinike nego našem zakonu, i sestra Jasna čini mi se, koja je pričala da su zatrpani pozivima iz HR. i kao zaključak i prije smo išli u slo, pa to i nije toliko čudno  :/

----------


## zvezdicad

Maxime hvala sto si se javila. Ja sam postavila to pitanje jer u Beogradu u klinici gde sam ja radila insistiraju na kompletnoj depilaciji pre punkcije.

----------


## gaia

bok cure! Evo, ja bila kod dr.Reša i dao mi terapiju puregon 3 ampule na dan + cetrotide.probat ću nabaviti lijekove ovdje kod nas , al u apoteci me pitaju od koliko je puregon. *zna li možda koja od vas kako se naručuje puregon?* inače, odmah bi krenula, od 2 DC sa puregonima.

----------


## mare41

gaia, sretno, sjećam se da je bilo cura koje su koristile puregon kod dr Reša, mislim da je i bilo postova ovdje o tome pa probaj potražiti, a ako ti se niko ne javi ili ne nađeš- pošalji mu mail ili ga nazovi.

----------


## Maxime

gaia, ako te zanima puregon 600 (700 ml) mozes mi se slobodno javiti na PP.

----------


## Miki76

Draga gaia,
Ja sam ti prije mjesec i pol bila na istoj terapiji kod dr. Reša.
Jedna osnovna ampula Puregona ti je 50 jedinica (za razliku od Gonala i Menopura gdje su ampule 75 jedinica).
Dakle, možeš uzeti ampule od 50 jedinica i svaki dan koristiti po 3. 
A možeš uzeti i Puregon Pen, pa kupiti veće ampule (postoje od 300, 600 i 900 jedinica) i onda si na brojčaniku Pena svaki dan naštimavaš 150 jedinica. Vrlo jednostavno za koristiti. 
Mi smo radi čiste komocije i Pen i ampule uzimali direktno kod Reša i davao nam je potrebne količine od kontrole do kontrole. Prvi put nam je dao ampulu od 900 jedinica, što je odgovaralo potrebnoj količini za 6 dana. Nakon toga mi je jednu dozu uštrcao kod sebe na licu mjesta te dao još ampulu od 300 jedinica za zadnja dva dana i to je bilo to.

Puregon sam koristila od 2dc do 10dc, a Cetrotide od 9dc do 11dc. Ovitrelle (štoperica) išla je 11dc u 20h, a punkcija je bila 13dc.

A rezultat ove moje terapije pogledaj u potpisu.  :Grin:

----------


## Strike

> Maxime hvala sto si se javila. Ja sam postavila to pitanje jer u Beogradu u klinici gde sam ja radila insistiraju na kompletnoj depilaciji pre punkcije.


*zvezdicad*,ja sam se normalno izdepilirala kao i svaki put kad imam neki pregled,normalno ostavila sam mali čuperak da nije skroz golo. I uopće me nitko nije pitao za frizuricu,tak da vjerojatno nema veze kakva je.
A anestezija ide u VENU.

----------


## gaia

Cure HVALA! Ipak sam svejedno poslala mail doktoru, da mi i on potvrdi. još se razmišljam dal ću odmah u postupak,ili da odgodim za jedan mjesec.

----------


## loks

Miki76 nisam baš u toku pa tek sad vidim tvoj potpis...pa čestitam od srca, bravo za dr Reša  :Klap:

----------


## zvezdicad

Strike hvala ti na odgovoru :Smile:

----------


## pčelica2009

Nisam se prije stigla javiti-frizura je po izboru.A što se tiče anestezije ja sam dobila i u venu-a kako me ta nije uspavala-nakon kratkog vremena sam dobila masku.I ako vas poslije boli,slobodno tražite injekciju-oni ostave iglu u veni baš iz tog razloga

----------


## Marnie

dobro veče cure  :Smile: . Upravo mi je stigla m, pa sad nisam sigurna da li se danas računa kao 1. dan ciklusa budući da je već 21 sat? To mi je važno jer treći dan ciklusa moram u Maribor na 1. UZV gdje će mi odrediti stimulaciju.

----------


## Strike

> dobro veče cure . Upravo mi je stigla m, pa sad nisam sigurna da li se danas računa kao 1. dan ciklusa budući da je već 21 sat? To mi je važno jer treći dan ciklusa moram u Maribor na 1. UZV gdje će mi odrediti stimulaciju.


Ja bi tek od sutra računala kao 1.dan ciklusa.

----------


## bublica3

ako do 17 h dođe je 1.dan ciklusa, a kasnije se računa sutra dan kako 1.dan c

----------


## Marnie

Hvala!

----------


## ina33

> Samo da javim da je jučer *Ketyy* bila na punkciji i da je ispunktirano 20 folikula (ali nije sigurna da li su joj to rekli broj jajnih stanica ili folikula, šta vi mislite?).


Ako su joj to rekli nakon punkcije, ono kad je dr. došla u sobu obvještavati sve koji je rezultat i kad je najvjerojatnije transfer, onda je to bio broj aspiriranih tj. dobivenih jajnih stanica, ne broj punktiranih folikula.

----------


## pčelica2009

> Ako su joj to rekli nakon punkcije, ono kad je dr. došla u sobu obvještavati sve koji je rezultat i kad je najvjerojatnije transfer, onda je to bio broj aspiriranih tj. dobivenih jajnih stanica, ne broj punktiranih folikula.


ovo smo već konstatirali na 51str.-da se ne ponavljamo stalno

----------


## taca70

Ja sam jucer bila na punkciji, dobili smo 6js, transfer u petak.Tjesi me sto sam bila sa jos 3 koke mojih godina koje su skoro jednako odreagirale jer od ovih mladahnih sa desecima js padam u komu.Mislim da sam jedna od rijetkih koja je isla 5x na UZV i primila 48 Menopura.
Pcelice, vidimo se na transferu.

----------


## pčelica2009

ma šta te tješi taco-6 je super.Ja ni ne bi više htjela.Evo jedna cura što je bila sa mnom imala je 3 i oplodile se 2 i to 8 i 10 stanični 3.dan.Pa kud ćeš bolje.Nemoj zaboraviti da je broj j.s. podijeljeno sa 1.3=oplođeni.Ovo što si dobila je odlično.Ja imam 8 i dovoljno.Baš mi je drago što ćemo se upoznati.Čim uđem u sobu za skidanje pitat ću :Tko je Taca?Jel u 8.30?Već sam zaboravila.

----------


## taca70

Pcelice, nama rekli u 9h prvo kod biologa pa ce nam reci sta dalje.Valjda trebam odmah gore na odjel.Ne mozes me promasit kad vidis jedno smede cupavo visoko stvorenje. Btw. nisam znala da 3dc mogu biti 10st mislila sam da je max.8st.Covjek se uci dok je ziv.

----------


## ina33

6 je dobar rezultat. Preko 20 je već problematično s obzirom na kvalitetu, i Maxime je o tome pisala. Sretno, cure!

----------


## pčelica2009

da ne bediramo cure s 10 i više-sve je to individualno.Bitno je da nam imaju šta za vratiti.Svima sretno

----------


## Marnie

taca70, pa to je super broj! (i ja bi tako  :Cool: ). 
Nego danas sam malo zbunjena. Prvi mi je dan ciklusa (dobila sam m jučer iza 21 sat, pa su mi u Mariboru rekli da bi se računalo danas kao 1. dan ciklusa) i jutros sam vadila FSH, LH i E2. Dr. V. mi je rekao da mogu vaditi 1. ili 2. dan ciklusa. I kad sam dobila nalaz malo sam ostala  :Shock: , jer mi je FSH 9,2 IU/L (što nije loše za mene budući da mi je bio i oko 40), ali LH je 1,1 IU/L što mi nikada nije bio tako nizak! E2 je 83,6 pg/ml - što je malo povišeno, pa mi je sestra rekla da dođem sutra odmah na UZV u Maribor da vidimo kakvo je stvarno stanje i da nema neke ciste (iako, bila sam 21 dc na UZV-u i sve je bilo ok, samo su se vidjele antralne folikule). Zašto mi je LH tako nizak? Da li netko ima takvog iskustva. Doduše, dr. R iz Vilija mi je na UZV-u 21. dc dao progesteron da uzimam 8 dana da malo pojačamo endometrij. Možda je to utjecalo...joj...samo da mi sutra kažu da je sve ok i da uđem u postupak.

----------


## taca70

Marnie, nemas razloga za brigu, kod nas starijih koka (oprosti ako sam predirektna) odnos FSH i LH je sve veci, tj.FSH raste a LH se snizava. Sto se tice E2, moj je na 2.dc bio oko 93pg/ml, sto je isto povezano s godinama, trebao bi biti ispod 80pg/ml.Znaci, sve to samo ukazuje na malo smanjenu plodnost ali jos uvijek nije alarmantno stanje.Godine cine svoje.

----------


## Marnie

Ma nisi uopće predirektna, svjesna sam ja svojih godina hehe. Hvala na objašnjenju, jer sam svugdje nalazila na tumačenja za slučajeve kada je LH veći od FSH, ali nigdje nisam mogla naći što znači tako velika razlika kao u mom slučaju. Zanimljivo da skoro svaki drugi, treći mjesec vadim te hormone, već par godina i ovo je prvi puta da mi je LH tako nizak. Ali kao što si rekla: godine čine svoje (ne bunim se uopće, jer sam još uvijek super zdrava, imam dobar vid i bar izgledam mladoliko  :Laughing: ).

----------


## ina33

> da ne bediramo cure s 10 i više-sve je to individualno.Bitno je da nam imaju šta za vratiti.Svima sretno


10-20 bih rekla da je idealno. Ali, u pravu si, sve je to individualno. Sretno svima!

----------


## Marina27

Da vas utjesim, pogledajte moje godiste pa sam nakon stimulacije jedva dobila dvije j.s. sa 22 menopura, doduse to je milinovic-stimulacija.....da ima 6 j.s skakala bi od srece!!!!!!!!!!
Tak da mislim da nema to nikakve veze sa godinama, nego je to vise individualno....
Sretno svima!!!!!!!

----------


## pirica

> Ja sam jucer bila na punkciji, dobili smo 6js, transfer u petak.Tjesi me sto sam bila sa jos 3 koke mojih godina koje su skoro jednako odreagirale jer od ovih mladahnih sa desecima js padam u komu.Mislim da sam jedna od rijetkih koja je isla 5x na UZV i primila 48 Menopura.
> Pcelice, vidimo se na transferu.


ma 6js je super, vidi moje godište ja sam sa 36 menopura dobila 5js, sretno

----------


## Natalina

Pozz... :Bye: 
samo da javim i prijavim da nam je vec stigao protokol iz MB za 6 mj. ...tako da uskoro krecemo sa kontracepcijskim.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

A kada si poslala dokumentaciju tj. koliko dugo čekaš?

----------


## corinaII

Evo i ja sam danas poslala papire za Maribor.....koliko treba odprilike čekati da se dobije odgovor i kako ga najčešče daju..dali na mail ili te nazovu?

----------


## Natalina

Prvo smo u 6 mj./09 zvali za konzultacije, dobili termin i bili tamo krajem 8.mj./09., a papire smo poslali u međuvremenu, krajem 7 mj./09.
Ispadne tocno godinu dana od kada smo ih kontaktirali.  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Evo i ja sam danas poslala papire za Maribor.....koliko treba odprilike čekati da se dobije odgovor i kako ga najčešče daju..dali na mail ili te nazovu?


Corina, nadam se da si slala poštom papire za Mb. Ako si slala poštom, vjerujem da ćeš i poštom dobiti odgovor. SRETNO... i prvi odgovor očekuj kroz nekih 4-8 tjedana. Još nešto,oni uglavnom NE zovu telefonom.

----------


## corinaII

Da papire sam poslala poštom s svim nalazima koje imam čak sam i fotokopirala naše putovnice jer sam pročitala da i to traže.
Hvala svim curama s ovog foruma koje su mi pomogle s savjetima što i kako poslati papire za Maribor. :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja sam krajem 7-og mj. poslala pa se sve nadam da će i mene ubaciti u 6 mj.

----------


## bugaboo

Cure planiram poslati papire u Maribor, jel trebam prije zvati telefonski za termin ili je dovoljno samo postom poslati sve papire pa ce se oni meni javiti kad ih dobiju?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Trebali bi ti javiti termin ali nisu baš brzi, meni je došao odgovor sa datumom termina nakon 6 mj. , a većini za 2,3 mj. no zabilježe te odmah čim prime dokumente i pošalju samo obavijest da su primili poštu.

----------


## Kadauna

Pčelici2009 i Taci70 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji transfer ..... i naravno ostalim Mariborčankama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## sandric

Cure moje stize i moje protokol prije sat vremena! Totalno sam bila izgubljena kad me sestra Jasna nazvala na mob. da mi kaze da salje protokol za par minuta da sam pricala s njom kao u snu. Sad kontam pa sta ce biti kad odem tamo kad me sad uhvatio strah. Ali oprasta mi se, prvi je put pa sam bez iskustva. Sve mi je novo. Ostaje mi da cekam mengu koja naravno po svom starom dobrom obicaju kasni ali nadam se i tome ovih dana. A onda ce slijediti navala pitanja i podpitanja. Eto toliko da javim da se maj poceo pokretati sa pripremama i da ja prezivi svojih godinu dana cekanja za koju sam mislila da je vjecna.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Za cure u MB i njihov sutrasnji transfer mnogo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi

> Pčelici2009 i Taci70 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji transfer ..... i naravno ostalim Mariborčankama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*X*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

Cure moje želim vam puno sreće od  :Heart:  da vam svima uspije ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## GIZMOS

*Taca70, Pčelica2009* i *Ketyy* sretno na transferu i da nam se vratite sa malim, slatkim mrvicama!

----------


## Marnie

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svim curama na transferu :Heart: 
Ja sam jučer bila u Mariboru na UZV 3. dan ciklusa i na žalost moram preskočiti ovaj mjesec postupak  :Sad: . Moja smanjena rezerva js i moje godine tjeraju moj organizam na "očajničke" stvari, tako da je dr. primjetio da mi vodeći folikul počne rasti već u prethodnom ciklusu, znači prije same menstruacije, tako da sam jučer imala već jedan folikul veliki 1,5 cm. Stimulacijom ne bi ništa napravili, tj. hranili bi samo taj jedan folikul koji bi za 3. dana već bio spreman za punkciju i js (ako bi je uopće i bilo) ne bi bila dobra (to mi se dogodilo u Zg na stimulaciji i dr. se čudio kako to da mi se stvorila ta "cista" - a to je bio folikul velik 3 cm na 8. dc - kad naši ne rade te ultrazvuke na 3. dan ciklusa) . Dr. je predložio kontracepciju već u ovom ciklusu, kako bi spriječili razvoj vodećeg folikula za idući ciklus i onda početkom četvrtog krećemo sa stimulacijom. Nadam se da će to uroditi nekim plodom i da ću konačno biti u postupku  :Smile: .
Svim curama želim da brzo dobiju protokole!

----------


## zedra

Marnie, draga žao mi je...no dobro je što Maribor uvijek ima rješenje za sve...
i ovo je vrlo zanimljivo..nisam znala da je to moguće..

----------


## GIZMOS

*Marnie*, dobro je da je tako i da je doktor to na vrijeme primjetio, sada samo još malo strpljenja do idućeg ciklusa...

*Enca77* i *Zvjezdica 2* kako vi napredujete? I vama bi ovih dana trebala biti punkcija!? Nadam se da je sve ok i da ste zadovoljne razvojem situacije.

Ja se polako več navikavam na svakodnevno bockanje i poprilično se dobro držim, nemam nekih nuspojava osim što sam stalno umorna i stalno mi se spava. ne znam da li je to od kombinacije bromergon-cilest-decapeptyl ili je to samo proljetni umor. A MM se pokazao kao pravi "medicinski brat", stvarno ima dobru i mirnu ruku!

----------


## rozalija

Pčelica, taca cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkcije danas.
Sandric  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za protokol.
Kadauna :Kiss: 
Svim Mariborčakama i Rešovkama želim puno sreće u postupcima.

----------


## taca70

Marnie, upravo takva situacija i uzrokuje taj poviseni estradiol i FSH ali nisam znala da folikul vec tako rano moze toliko narasti.Kontracepcija ce sigurno pomoci.Bolje da se malo odgodi nego da se bezveze mucis.
Ja sam danas bila na transferu sa pcelicom, malo smo se izbrbljale i skratile vrijeme dok smo lezale.Docekalo nas je 5 mrvica, 2 vracene a 3 ce ostaviti jos 2 dana da vide kako ce napredovati.Uglavnom, s Mb sam extra zadovoljna, i uvjetima, i tretmanom i atmosferom, stvarno bih svima preporucila odlazak tamo.

----------


## Aurora*

*taca70* jako dobro zvuci tvoje iskustvo s MB! Od srca ti zelim da i krajnji rezultat bude tome primjeren. 

Cekamo jos *pčelicu2009* s jednako dobrim vijestima!

----------


## Marnie

> Marnie, upravo takva situacija i uzrokuje taj poviseni estradiol i FSH ali nisam znala da folikul vec tako rano moze toliko narasti.Kontracepcija ce sigurno pomoci.Bolje da se malo odgodi nego da se bezveze mucis.
> Ja sam danas bila na transferu sa pcelicom, malo smo se izbrbljale i skratile vrijeme dok smo lezale.Docekalo nas je 5 mrvica, 2 vracene a 3 ce ostaviti jos 2 dana da vide kako ce napredovati.Uglavnom, s Mb sam extra zadovoljna, i uvjetima, i tretmanom i atmosferom, stvarno bih svima preporucila odlazak tamo.


Da i meni je bio  :Shock:  kad sam na UVZ vidjela toliki folikul, ali mi je sada lakše, jer bar znam što se događa sa mnom. Odlično za tvoj transfer  :Smile: ! A držim fige i da bude smrzlića  :Smile: .

----------


## enca77

Evo da se i ja javim, danas mi je bio prvi UZ, ) DC imam 4 vodeća folikula, 20,20,19,17 i dosta manjih,endometrij 13mm pa je punkcija vwć zakazana u nededelju, većeras štoperica, nadam se da će biti kvalitetne jajne stanice , dr je zadovoljna, nema više stimulacije, valjda sam odmah reagovala na gonal, držite mi fige, javim vam se poslije punkcije u nedelju u osam je, uzela sam naravno anesteziju!

----------


## Jelena

taca70 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ . baš mi je drago da si zadovoljna  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

Taca70~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i Pčelice2009 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše mrvice i skorašnju objavu trudnoće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11

----------


## mare41

> Taca70~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i Pčelice2009 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše mrvice i skorašnju objavu trudnoće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem, čekamo s vama.

----------


## pčelica2009

evo i mene.Kao što je taca rekla-malo smo se izbrbljale i baš mi je drago što smo se upoznale.Vratili mi 2 blastice,jednu zamrzli,jedna morula i jedna blastica će valjda biti zamrznute i jedna se nije pravilno razvijala.Za sve ostalo potpisujem tacu-više nigdje ne idem-samo u Maribor.Prošla sam 3 različita mpo dr. ali ovo je neusporedivo.

----------


## GIZMOS

Sadmo da vam javim da je Ketyy danas imala transfer dvije petodnevne mrvice i da ima još 10 eskimića na čekanju! Ketyy, svaka čast!

----------


## GIZMOS

Draga pčelice 2009, čestitke i tebi i neka se mrvice što udobnije smjestei uskoro nas razvesele hrabrim srcima!

----------


## Kadauna

Ketty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice, tako i Taca i Pčelica.... super za Maribor, jedva i mi čekamo  :Smile: )

----------


## pčelica2009

> Sadmo da vam javim da je Ketyy danas imala transfer dvije petodnevne mrvice i da ima još 10 eskimića na čekanju! Ketyy, svaka čast!


Da li netko zna na koji će nas način obavijestiti da li su ti na čekanju zamrznuti.rekli su mi da će poslati obavijest.Da li netko zna u kojem vremenskom roku i kako-poštom ili???
bravo Ketyy!

----------


## Strike

*Pčelice*,najbolje ih je nazvati u laboratorij,ja sam čekala da mi jave,al nisu. Tamo ti Borut sve lijepo kaže. Al nažalost više ti nemam  broj.

----------


## sbonetic

*Pčelice* broj od labaratorija ti je +38623212160 Dr. Kovačič Borut ili Hercig Maca zovi u periodu OD 8-15.30!

----------


## Marnie

Bravo taca, pčelice i Ketty  :Heart: !! Nek se mališani lijepo ugnjezde  :Very Happy: .

----------


## pčelica2009

Hvala !Sutra ću nazvati odmah

----------


## Mali Mimi

Super vijesti Ketty, Taca i Pćelice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da uspije

----------


## taca70

> Da li netko zna na koji će nas način obavijestiti da li su ti na čekanju zamrznuti.rekli su mi da će poslati obavijest.Da li netko zna u kojem vremenskom roku i kako-poštom ili???


Pcelice, curi koja je bila s nama ne transferu su rekli da ce nam javiti telefonom.Ja cu malo sacekati pa nazvati krajem tjedna ako nista ne jave.

----------


## GIZMOS

U kojem smislu su na čekanju? Pa šta još nije sigurno da li će ih zamrznuti ili ne? Sada mi ništa nije jasno...

----------


## pčelica2009

Meni su ostale još 2-jedna morula i jedna blastocista.Pretpostavljam da su taj dan čekali morulu da dođe do blastice da ih zajedno zamrznu.Jednu su već taj dan ujutro zamrznuli a ove dvije valjda poslijepodne

taco-i ja ću onda čekati a ti javi ako tebi jave prije-ako ne -zovemo u petak

----------


## taca70

Pcelice, dogovoreno.
Upravo sam gledala ministra Milinovica na RTL-u i odmah mi je digao tlak izjavom da je primio iz Mb samo 5 razglednica istog rukopisa i preko 400 mailova podrske Zakonu.Zato vas podsjecam da mu pisete kad ste u Mb, posta se nalazi u Europarku na katu,malo uvucena u prolazu, razglednica s markicom dode 83c.Adresa je Ksaver 200a.Mi smo nasu poslali u petak.

----------


## RuzicaSB

I ja svratih ovdje bas zato sto sam ga cula da spominje 5 razglednica pisanih istim rukopisom a kao dobio je 500 mailova podrske.Lazov lazovski.
Ma treba njemu slati mailove a u CC staviti adrese svih medija tako da ga dobiju istovremeno i oni, onda nece moci lagati da su to mailovi podrske.

Pcelice, Taca70 i sve ostale "Slovenke" ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.rtl.hr/intervju-tjedna-da...vic-video-6281

pred sami kraj priloga ćete čuti što naš vrli ministar ima za reći vezano za potpomognutu oplodnju, uglavnom da je dobio samo 5 razglednica iz inozemstva i to s istim rukopisom ali kaže i da je dobio 400, 500 mailova potpore.......  :Smile: ))

Cure, pišite kad dođete u SLO, Austriju, Češku i to na: 
*MINISTARSTVO ZDRAVSTVA I SOCIJALNE SKRBI*

*mr. DARKO MILINOVIĆ, dr. med.* 

Ksaver 200a
10 000 Zagreb 

i na

*Poliklinika iVf*
*Prof.dr.sc. Velimir Šimunić*
*Voćarska cesta  14*
*10000  Zagreb*

----------


## ksena28

> Ma treba njemu slati mailove a u CC staviti adrese svih medija tako da ga dobiju istovremeno i oni, onda nece moci lagati da su to mailovi podrske.


DOBRA IDEJA.... da vidimo hoće li i onda moći lagati??? ma toliko me iznervirao i naljutio da sam odmah zakurila od temperature... gnom jedan majmunoliki!

----------


## bublica3

DA, DA dobra ideja

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mislim da su cure s foruma koje su slale razglednice to i fotkale ili skenirale za našu arhivu zar nisu? Pa se onda i to da lako izbrojati i staviti u medije nek svi vide kakav je lažov

----------


## pčelica2009

Cure-otišle smo sa teme-mislim da je Ruža otvorila temu o Milinoviću pa nastavak tamo.A što se tiče razglednica,očito se zabunio-mislio je 5 na dan :Laughing: odnosno to mu je u podsvijesti

----------


## BHany

cure, možete li škicnuti ovdje - vezano za intervju s milinovićem. hvala

----------


## BHany

dakle, htjedoh reći ovdje :Embarassed:  http://www.roda.hr/forum/showthread....34#post1577434

----------


## modesty4

Samo sam se htjela prijaviti, danas poslani papiri za Maribor i sada samo čekamo...

----------


## corinaII

modesty4 ja sam poslala papire 18......i i sto čekam odgovor.......
tko zna možda se i vidimo u Mariboru  :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Rađe bi voljela da se tamo ne vidimo i ostanemo trbušaste i ranije, ali ako dođe do toga nadam se da će se ostvariti ono što su cure pisale kako se neće više čekati godinu dana nego manje!Imaš li kakvih saznanja o tome?

----------


## corinaII

Ja na žalost nemogu prirodno ostati trudna( 2vanmaterične-odstranjena obadva jajovoda). Čula sam nešto da če se smanjiti to čekanje od godinu dana ali kada stvarno ti neznam. Ja idem sada najverovatnije u 6mj u Ljubljanu kod dr.Reš.Kod njega nema toliko čekanja, a papire sam poslala u Maribor ako mi ne uspije u LJubljani.

----------


## taca70

Ja sam cula od jedne Slovenke da je njima skraceno vrijeme cekanja na postupak sa 9mj na 3mj i po novom zakonu sada imaju pravo na 6 placenih postupaka.Blago njima.Ne znam da li ce se to skracivanje vremena cekanja odnositi i na nas.

----------


## corinaII

Blago njima..... a pogledaj nas s ovim odvratnim zakonom samo tapkamo u mjestu, i samo stvara još veču ranu tamo gdje najviše boli.

----------


## GIZMOS

Ketyy mi javlja da je završila u bolnici zbog hiperstimulacije (još uvijek je u Mb). Bila je na infuziji 4 sata i još dobila neku terapiju. Imate kakav brzinski savjet osim ispijanja puno tekučine?

----------


## goa

Sad je vjerojatno kasno ako je već na infuziji, ali ja sam imala 22 js i dr. mi prepisao Bromergon, mada mi je inače prolaktin normalan, ali navodno prema nekoj novoj studiji pomaže, i uistinu, početni simptomi se povukli, pijem ga još uvijek, i još neku sol Rehidrox, 30-ak kn u apoteci, miješa se s vodom, nadoknađuje elektrolite i ostalo..Ali ako je u bolnici, oni će se sada pobrinuti za to..
Puno je pozdravi!

----------


## Denny

Drži nam se ketyy! Bit će sve ok!

----------


## bublica3

> Ketyy mi javlja da je završila u bolnici zbog hiperstimulacije (još uvijek je u Mb). Bila je na infuziji 4 sata i još dobila neku terapiju. Imate kakav brzinski savjet osim ispijanja puno tekučine?


GIZMOS doktori u Mariboru će joj najbolje znat reć šta radit. Neka ima povjerenja u njih. Šalji joj naše pozdrave!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## pino

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...anja&Itemid=69

ovo ti je iz Rodine brošure o hiperstimulaciji
drzim fige da sve bude ok

----------


## zvezdicad

Ako ne javljam kasno, javi joj ako moze neko da joj nadje sok GATORADE  da uzme da pije njega, odlican je kod hiperstimulacije.

----------


## sandric

Cure da li neko može da mi napiše kad ja trebam biti u Mariboru ako mi na protokolu piše sledeće:
03.05. kontrola uzv i prva inekcija Gonal F
15.05. planirana punkcija
transfer 3 ili 5 dana nakon punkcije
Da li ja trebam biti na tom prvom uzv tamo ili to mogu obaviti i kod svog ginekolga i kad bi onda trebala biti tamo? Mnogo mi je bitno zbog tacne rezervacije smjestaja koji moram javiti sto prije. Ja sam iz BiH i MB mi je daleko tako da planiram boravak tamo. I još vas molim da me savjetujete koliko trebam ostati posle transfera ( dan, dva ili ? ) u MB ili mogu ici isti dan? Hvala vam unaprijed. :Heart:

----------


## pčelica2009

Prvi uzv ne moraš ali 8.dan poslije prvog planiraj ostanak sve do punkcije

----------


## pčelica2009

a transfer preporučavaju ostanak barem taj dan

----------


## hibiskus

cure zovem danas cijelo vrijeme od kad sam dobila nalaz i nitko mi se ne javlja...

trebala bi u postupak bez kontracepcije ako odluce da je ovaj ciklus ok.
gdje bi trebala i u koje vrijeme doci na kontrolni uzv sutra??

----------


## pčelica2009

ako si im mailala trebala bi dobiti odgovor.Uzv se rade na 2 mjesta-u bolnici ili Novoj vasi ili napravi kod kuće pa im javi jer je ovo na knap.Čudi me da ti nisu poslali mail

----------


## taca70

Hibiskus, ja sam u predprosli petak bila narucena popodne u bolnicu ali to ti je lutrija.Bolje zovi.

----------


## hibiskus

zvala sam od pola 2 i jos uvijek zovem, mobitel iskljucen, na mail mi jos nista nisu odgovorili.
kad sam prosli put pitala sestra jasna mi rekla da je najcesce u bolnici izmedju 14-15 sati, ali da nazovem, medjutim danas nitko ni da digne slusalicu, niti da ukljuci onaj mob. 

taca jesi u petak bila oko 14 sati ili ranije?

----------


## taca70

Ja sam bila u 16h.Posalji i poruku na taj mob a nije iskljuceno da ces veceras u kasnijim satima dobiti mail od sestre Jasne.

----------


## hibiskus

hvala, poslala sam sms vec davno, ali nista, mob iskljucen.

a valjda ce se javiti.

----------


## bublica3

:Love:  ketyy kako si? Javi nam se šta prije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

*hibiskus*, obično je petkom dr. V u bolnici, a ne u ambulanti. Ja sam više puta odlazila petkom i oni su oko 15 h već nervozni, jer je petak pred vikend, tako da mislim da je dobro da dođeš oko 14.30 h. Baš mi je čudno da ti se nisu javili. 
i ne zaboravi napisati, fotografirati i poslati razglednicu milinoviću. ionako ćete vjerojatno parkirati u europarku, da ne plaćate garažu  :Wink:  

jedna ogromna vibra za vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## hibiskus

jelena hvala,
upravo mi se javila sestra jasna, cini joj se povisen estradiol za 2.d.c. mada je dosta ispod granicne vrijednosti.
opet nista ne znam do sutra ujutro, dok prof. vlaisavljevic ne pogleda nalaz...

nikad kraj....

----------


## hibiskus

cure, a gdje se sve ide na uzv?

- u bolnicu, ljubljanska 5
- u novoj vasi, proleterskih brigada

jel' ima jos koja adresa ili je su samo te dvije?

----------


## Jelena

> jelena hvala,
> upravo mi se javila sestra jasna, cini joj se povisen estradiol za 2.d.c. mada je dosta ispod granicne vrijednosti.
> opet nista ne znam do sutra ujutro, dok prof. vlaisavljevic ne pogleda nalaz...
> 
> nikad kraj....


hibiskus, i ja sam imala previsoki estradiol. Ako *nisi* na supresiji onda ti estradiol treba biti do 40, a ako jesi na supresiji do 20. Ja sam bez supresije imala 57, što je puuno niže od granične vrijednosti od oko 150 (zaboravila sam točno koliko), ali je to bilo previše pa sam išla na supresiju u idućem ciklusu, kada mi je estradiol bio, mislim 21, i to je bilo OK.

znam točno kako se osjećaš, ali preveliki su ulozi, bolje da sve bude kako treba kad krećeš.

i da, nema drugih adresa  :Smile:  u bolnici ideš na ginekologiji u podrum

----------


## pčelica2009

> cure, a gdje se sve ide na uzv?
> 
> - u bolnicu, ljubljanska 5
> - u novoj vasi, proleterskih brigada
> 
> jel' ima jos koja adresa ili je su samo te dvije?


Samo te dvije-i nema pravila-meni je dr.Vlaisavljević radio sve uzv osim onaj zadnji u bolnici-petak-pred punkciju.Stalno sam bila u Novoj Vasi

----------


## hibiskus

ma da, objasnila mi je sestra jasna, moj estradiol bez suspresije je 200, ali je granicna vrijednost 50-600pmol/L.
znam da svaki labos ima svoje mjerne jedinice, naknadno sam u att. poslala nalaz, nadam se da u 11 navecer nije bila preumorna da ga pogleda.

meni se ovaj detaljan pristup hormonima svidja, nemam nista protiv da ne idem u stimulaciju dok ne ulovimo dobar ciklus, s tim se nosim bez problema, al da do 5 do 12 jos uvijek nista ne znam, hmmm   
sestra jasna se ispricava da puno rade i imaju ludnicu, ne stignu gledat mail, ne pale mob,jer ih odmah zatrpaju, ali koji drugi nacin komunikacije preostaje? jos kad rodin forum ne radi... 
ma zapravo mi dodje da puknem od muke do kud nas je vrli ministar doveo, poslat cu mu razglednicu vrlo ugodnog sadrzaja!

----------


## hibiskus

cure hvala na savjetima.

pcelice i taca vi cekate betu, zar ne?
ogromne brojeve vam zelim, od srca!

----------


## pčelica2009

hvala Hibiskus i opusti se-u dobrim si rukama :Wink:

----------


## GIZMOS

Jučer sam pregledavala jedan filmić o davanju injekcija što je pino stavila na rodu i nisam se mogla suzdržati od suza...opet me uhvatila panika da smo od početka sve radili krivo, ali što je tu je-povratka više nema i sve će se vidjeti na ultrazvuku. Danas sam dobila menzis i u ponedeljak idem na kontrolni ultrazvuk u maribor. Ne znam što da mislim, što da očekujem, baš sam tužna, a ne želim biti, ne želim da me preplave negativne emocije sad pred postupak. Onda si mislim da je možda ipak sve ok, da je to sve od napetosti...Što se više bliži dan D počinjem sve više razmišljati i o hiperstimulaciji (ne baš pozitivno iskustvo od Ketyy navelo me da i o tome razmišljam) i ne znam kako bi je preživjela obzirom da imam velikih problema s probavom pa mi je trbuh i bez uvećanih jajnika napuhan i bolan već na dodir...jedem samo voće, povrče, juhe, pijem donat...ali sve uzalud-grozno! 

*Taca70, Pčelica i Ketyy*...još samo malo stpljenja, toliko ste blizu snovima-želim vam da vem se ostvare!
*Enca77*, nadam se da je s tobom sve ok, da su punkcija i transfer protekli u redu, da si zadovljna. Čekamo te da nam se javiš! 
*Gabi i Karla1980*, mi se nadam se vidimo u ponedeljak u Mariboru! Mi ćemo vjerojatno krenuti ranije pa možda stignemo na kavicu pa uz kavicu pošaljemo pozdrave našem "dragom" pajacu-to će mi biti posebno zadovoljstvo!

----------


## pčelica2009

Ja sam se bola i lijevom i desnom rukom-i u rame i u stomak i u podlakticu-nekad na žmirećki jer je igla stala i nije htjela dalje.I imala 8 jajnih stanica.Hoću ti reći da se opustiš i ne brineš-bitno je da je sadržaj otišao u tijelo.Pa da si se i u guzu bola-on je u tijelu.Sve će biti ok-vjeruj mi

----------


## Maxime

GIZMOS, nemoguce da si se toliko 'krivo' pikala! Ja sam se toga isto bojala prije odlaska u Maribor i dosla do zakljucka da taj strah dolazi iz silnog iscekivanja postupka i strah od moguceg neuspjeha - svi smo mi samo ljudi i tu i tamo moramo puci. Biti ce sve ok, vjeruj mi  :Love:

----------


## karla 1980

> *Gabi i Karla1980*, mi se nadam se vidimo u ponedeljak u Mariboru! Mi ćemo vjerojatno krenuti ranije pa možda stignemo na kavicu pa uz kavicu pošaljemo pozdrave našem "dragom" pajacu-to će mi biti posebno zadovoljstvo!


Dobro ti je pčelica rekla, sve će biti OK, ništa se ne brini!

Ja sam ti jučer imala kontrolni UZV, poslala nalaz sestri jasni i sada čekam odgovor sa koliko Gonala trebam krenuti u ponedjeljak.
A prvi UZV u Mb. mi je 05. ili 06. 04., to isto čekam da mi javi sestra.

*SRETNO!*

----------


## Pinky

cure, molim vas odazovite se molbi, vrijeme je da lazovu zacepimo usta!!

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54266-H...m-4-para-DANAS

----------


## Pinky

*MOLIM VAS DA NAPIŠETE MAIL MINISTRU I ISKAŽETE SVOJE NEZADOVOLJSTVO NOVIM ZAKONOM.
* 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...ne-samo-oni%29

ispada da na kraju kukamo svaka na svom pdf-u a nitko nista konkretno ne uradi. nije ni cudo sto milinovic smatra da je zanemariv broj nas koji se borimo sa neplodnoscu...

----------


## loks

evo da se priključim...na koji se to mail šalju pisamca?

----------


## Kadauna

ponajprije na ministra: 

darko.milinovic@mzss.hr
a ostale u CC
_Ante-Zvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr_
_ured@predsjednik.hr_
_predsjednik@vlada.hr_
_klubsdp@sabor.hr_
_hsls@hsls.hr_
_roda@roda.hr_
_sabor@sabor.hr_
_vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr_
_sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net_
_rtl-vijesti@rtl.hr_
_Mojmira.Pastorcic@rtl.hr_
_kristinaturcin@yahoo.com_
_redakcija@novilist.hr__;_

----------


## Gabi

Ministar nas je sam pozvao da mu se javimo...i javit ćemo se!!!  :Grin: 

Gizmos, vidimo se u ponedjeljak.

----------


## sandric

Gabi, Karla 1980 i Gizmos mnogo mnogo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas i drzim vam fige da u MB prodje sve super. I curama sto ste tamo šaljem puno podrške!
Ja sam u nekakvom depra stanju, da li sam se previše opteretila od početka postupka ili sam sišla s uma u zadnjem momentu nemam pojma, znam samo da još nisam dobila i da brojim dane i da mi kasni baš poprilično kao da trenira moje nerve. Radila sam test za svaki slučaj i negativan je a menge nema i nema i nikako da krenem sa kontracepc. I baš sam nešto bezveze i uprkos želji da se ne nerviram. I tako ti je to kod mene, plače mi se svake sekunde a još nisam konkretno ni krenula u postupak. Zadnja menga mi je 12.02. i dobijala sam u prosjeku 35 dan a sad od nje ni traga ni glasa. Samo mi još fali da ne dobijem do 12.04. do kad protokol važi pa da petljam i oko toga.

----------


## laky

*http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-quot-Svi-oni-koji-idu-vani-nek-se-jave-ministru-quot-(ne-samo-oni**)*

----------


## MIJA 32

Možda niste vidjele
traži se par za htv koji ide u Mb da kaže par riječi
javite se ovdje
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56018-z...-ide-u-maribor


 ajmo cure ovo je vaša borba

----------

